# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  «Գալա» Շիրակի անկախ հեռուստաընկերություն

## Artgeo

ՀՌԱՀ-Ը «ԳՈՐԾ ՏՎՈՂ Է»

[17:15] 30 Նոյեմբերի, 2007

*Գյումրիի ԳԱԼԱ հեռուստաընկերությանը նվիրված քննարկմանն այսօր երեւանյան ոչ մի հեռոսւտաընկերություն ներկա չէր:* Գյումրիի ժուռնալիստների «Ասպարեզ» ակումբի խորհրդի նախագահ Լեւոն Բարսեղյանի որակմամբ՝ նշանակում է, որ *հեռուստաընկերությունները մտահոգված եւ հետաքրքրված չեն իրենց գործընկերոջ ճակատագրով:* Նշենք, որ քննարկումը կազմակերպել էին Երեւանի մամուլի ակումբը, Խոսքի ազատության պաշտպանության կոմիտեն, Գյումրիի ՚«Ասպարեզ»ակումբը, Հայաստանի Հելսինկյան կոմիտեն:

*ԳԱԼԱ*-ի դեպքն, ըստ Բարսեղյանի՝ աննախադեպ էր նրանով, որ վերջինս *կարողացավ պաշտպանել իրեն ու պայքարել հանուն ազատ, բազմակողմանի լրատվության: Հիշեցնենք, որ ԳԱԼԱ-ում հարկային ստուգումներ էին սկվել այն բանից հետո, երբ հեռուստաընկերությունը եթեր էր հեռարձակել ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի սեպտեմբերի 21-ի ելույթը:* 

Բարսեղյանի պատմելով՝ երբ ծանոթացան հարկային ստուգումներից հետո գրված ակտին, պարզվեց, որ ՚26 մլն դրամի առյուծի բաժինը կառուցվել է իբր թաքցված եկամուտների վրաՙ: Իսկ այդ գումարը, ըստ նրա՝ հաշվարկվել է Հեռուստատեսության եւ ռադիոյի հանձնաժողովի ներկայացրած տեղեկանքի հիման վրա: Դրանք այն տեղեկանքներն են, որոնք ՀՌԱՀ-ը ամեն 15 օրը մեկ հեռուստաընկերություններից պահանջում է ներկայացնել իրենց հաղորդումների ծավալի, քանակի վերաբերյալ: Այդ տեղեկանքներն արդյոք ունե՞ն իրավական հիմք, թե՝ ոչ, Բարսեղյանի անցկացրած փոքրիկ հետախույզն այդ հարցի պատասխանը չի գտել: Այդ նպատակով գրավոր դիմել է ՀՌԱՀ նախագահ Գրիգոր Ամալյանին, որը մինչ օրս չի պատասխանել: ՚Դա արդեն բավարար հիմքեր է տալիս մեզ դատի տալու համար այդ հանձնաժողովին՝ տեղեկատվության ազատության մեր իրավունքը խախտելու համարՙ,- ասում է Բարսեղյանը:

Ըստ ԵՄԱ նախագահ Բորիս Նավասարդյանի՝ օրենքով ՀՌԱՀ-ին նման գործառույթներ չեն վերապահվում, որ նա բոլոր հեռուստառադիոընկերություններից պահանջի զեկույցներ, որտեղ պետք է ներկայացվեն գովազդի գրաֆիկներն ու ծավալները, տեւողությունը: ՚Այդ տեղեկանքները որեւէ իրավական հիմք չեն կարող ծառայել եւ ապօրինի են տրամադրվում: Այսօրվա մեղադրանքները, որ հնչում են ԳԱԼԱ-ի հասցեին, հենվում են հենց ՀՌԱՀ-ի տրամադրած տվյալների վրա, որոնք ներկայացվել են հարկային տեսչություն: ՀՌԱՀ-ը փոխանակ պաշտպանի խոսքի ազատությունը ընտրություններից ժամանակ, փաստորեն ստացվում է, որ ՚գործՙ է տալիս հեռուստաընկերությունների մեկի վրաՙ,- ասում է Նավասարդյանը:

Նա նաեւ ավելացրեց, որ *ըստ ՀՀ Սահմանադրության՝ ՀՌԱՀ-ը ստեղծվել է խոսքի ազատությունը պաշտպանելու համար: ՚Դուք կարո՞ղ եք այս ամիսնների ընթացքում հիշել նման մի գործողություն:* Միչդեռ հաշվի առնելով այսօրվա սուր քաղաքական իրավիճակը՝ նա պետք է դիմեր կառավարական եւ պետական մարմիններին՝ ասելով, որ եկեք ընտրություններից հետո հետաձգենք հարկերի, գովազդի առումով հեռուստառադիոընկերությունների հետ ունեցած բոլոր խնդիրները: Դա հնարավորություն կտա, որ մեզ չմեղադրեն կողմնակալ վերաբերմունքի համար, մեկին հետապնդելու քաղաքական նկատառումներովՙ,- ասում է Նավասարդյանը:

Հարկային պետական ծառայությունը տարածել էր նաեւ մի հաղորդագրություն այն մասին, որ ՚ԳԱԼԱ-ի կողմից օգտագործվող հեռուստաաշտարակը չի պատկանում կամ վարձակալվում նրա կողմից, այլ պատկանում է Գյումրիի քաղաքապետարանին եւ ԳԱԼԱ-ն այն անօրինական է շահագործումՙ: Ի պատասխան դրան, ըստ Բարսեղյանի՝ ԳԱԼԱ-ի նախագահ Վահան Խաչատրյանը հայտարարել էր, որ երկար ժամանակ փնտրել է աշտարակի սեփականատիրոջը: Այն որպես այդպիսին եղել է միայն նոյեմբերի 5-ին, որը, պարզվում է՝ *Գյումրիի քաղաքապետարան*ն է: Վերջինս *դիմել է ՀՀ Տնտեսական դատարան՝ աշտարակը ԳԱԼԱ-ի սարքավորումներից ազատելու համար:* ՚Սա եւս փաստում է այն, որ ԳԱԼԱ-ի դեմ իշխանությունենրը փորձել են մոբիլիզացնել իրենց բոլոր ռեսուրսներըՙ,- հայտարարեց Բարսեղյանը: Սակայն աշտարակի հարցը մեծ խնդիրներ չի կարող առաջացնել. ծայրահեղ դեպքում կօգտվեն կենտրոնական աշտարակից: Այս դեպքում միայն գումարը մի փոքր մեծ կլինի:
*
ԳԱԼԱ-ն որոշել է հանդես գալ նաեւ հակընդեմ հայցով:*

----------


## Artgeo

*ԳԱԼԱ ՀԸ եւ Խոսքի ազատության պաշտպանության հանրահավաքը տեղի կունենա Դեկտեմբերի 19-ին ժամը 16-ին Գյումրու թատերական հրապարակում:* Հրավիրվում են միայն ազատ կամքի եւ մտքի տեր մարդիկ: Մյուսներն էլ կարող են գալ ու հանրահավաքը դիտել Սայաթ-Նովա փողոցի հանդիպակաց մայքից կամ մթնեցված ապակիներով ավտոմեքենաների միջից:

Առանց մեր Խոսքի ազատության մենք չկանք. միացեք մեզ:

Խոսքի ազատության եւ ԳԱԼԱ ՀԸ պաշտպանության շտաբ

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Այսօր հայտնեցին , որ հեռուստաաշտարակը օգտագործելու համար Գալայից պահանջում են ամեն օգտագործված ամսվա համար վճարել 200,000 դրամ : Գալայի տնօրենն ասաց , որ դա կկազմի շուրջ 5,500,000 դրամ ինչը բավարար է 4 այդպիսի աշտարակ կառուցելու համար : Երևի ավելի նպատակահարմար կլինի Գալան սնանկ ճանաչել և նորից բացել :  :Smile:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> *ԳԱԼԱ ՀԸ եւ Խոսքի ազատության պաշտպանության հանրահավաքը տեղի կունենա Դեկտեմբերի 19-ին ժամը 16-ին Գյումրու թատերական հրապարակում:* Հրավիրվում են միայն ազատ կամքի եւ մտքի տեր մարդիկ: Մյուսներն էլ կարող են գալ ու հանրահավաքը դիտել Սայաթ-Նովա փողոցի հանդիպակաց մայքից կամ մթնեցված ապակիներով ավտոմեքենաների միջից:
> 
> Առանց մեր Խոսքի ազատության մենք չկանք. միացեք մեզ:
> 
> Խոսքի ազատության եւ ԳԱԼԱ ՀԸ պաշտպանության շտաբ


Ժողովուրդ, ով կարող է, թող գնա... Պետք է որ ավտոբուսով տանեն: Ես չեմ կարող, ախր քննական շրջանն է սկսվում...  :Sad:  "Սկսել ա" շարժումն ու լիքը այլ կազմակերպություններ էլ են մասնակցում:

----------


## Artgeo

ԵԱՀԿ-ն խիստ վրդովված է Հայաստանում խոսքի ազատության դեմ ուղղված Ռ. Քոչարյանի քայլերից

*OSCE media freedom watchdog concerned about increased tension in Armenia's media freedom environment*

VIENNA, 21 December 2007 - Miklos Haraszti, the OSCE Representative on Freedom of the Media, said today he was concerned that the Armenian regional broadcaster Gala TV may cease broadcasting as a result of pressure by the authorities, and over an explosion in front of the office of Chorrord Ishkhanutyun, an opposition newspaper based in Yerevan.

"The recent cases of harassment and violence against independent and opposition media have contributed to an atmosphere of intimidation and fear in the journalistic community in Armenia," said Haraszti in a letter to Armenian Foreign Minister Vartan Oskanian

Gala TV, based in Gyumri, is facing two lawsuits as a result of which the company could be obliged to pay approximately 58 000 Euro into the state budget, and may lose the right to use its broadcasting tower.

"I trust that the local authorities will not make arbitrary decisions and demonstrate goodwill for a compromise settlement, so that Gala TV can continue broadcasting," said Haraszti.

Referring to the 13 December explosion at the entrance of Chorrord Ishkhanutyun, the OSCE Representative said: "I urge Armenia's law enforcement bodies to punish the perpetrators not just for the sake of justice but also to give support to freedom of expression in the country."

Haraszti also said he hoped the Government of Armenia will fulfil its OSCE commitments to ensure safe and favourable working conditions for the media, so that the media can contribute to a fair election campaign.

http://www.osce.org/item/29104.html

----------


## Tig

Է՜, մեր երկրում էդ «4-րդ իշխանություն» կոչվածը տենց էլ իշխանություն չի ունենա: :Sad:

----------


## Artgeo

*Պետք է փրկել ԳԱԼԱ-ն*

Խոսքի ազատության եւ ԳԱԼԱ ՀԸ Պաշտպանության շտաբը այսօր հանդես է եկել կոչով` ուղղված բոլոր ազատ քաղաքացիներին, լրատվամիջոցներին, լրագրողներին, քաղաքացիական հասարակությունը ներկայացնող հաստատություններին, միջազգային կազմակերություններին, ազատ խոսքին, ԶԼՄ-ներին ու քաղաքացիական հասարակությանն աջակցելու կոչված հաստատություններին, դիվանագիտական առաքելություններին եւ բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր հարգում են Ազատությունը, ՀՀ Սահմանադրությունը, հարակից օրենսդրությունը եւ ՀՀ բոլոր միջազգային պարտավորությունները:

Դրանում, մասնավորապես, նշվում է, որ “մարտի 19-ին առավոտյան ժամը 9-ին մեկնարկում է ԳԱԼԱ Հեռուստաընկերությանը ֆինանսական աջակցություն ցույց տալու համար նախաձեռնված հեռուստամարաթոնը: Հեռուստամարաթոնը ցուցադրվելու է ԳԱԼԱ Հեռուստաընկերության եթերումª Շիրակի մարզում: Նպատակըª 1 օրվա ընթացքում խոսքի ազատությունը եւ ԳԱԼԱ ՀԸ  աշխատանքը գնահատողների օգնությամբ հավաքել 25 միլիոն 665 հազար հարյուր դրամ: Սա այն գումարն է, որ Հայաստանի հարկային մարմինները որպես տույժուտուգանք կազմել են առանց պատշաճ հիմքերի: Նույն օրը ժամը 16-ի ՀՀ Վարչական դատարանի Գյումրու նստավայրի դատավոր Էդ.Նահապետյանը հրապարակելու է ՀՀ Կառավարությանն առընթեր Հարկային պետական ծառայության Գյումրու հարկային տեսչություն-ԳԱԼԱ ՀԸ հիմնադիր “ՉԱՊ” ՍՊԸ դատական միացյալ գործերով վճիռը: Մենք պարտավոր ենք պատրաստ լինել ցանկացած տարբերակի: Եթե դատավորը բավարարի հարկայինի հայցը, ինչ շատ հավանական է, ԳԱԼԱ ՀԸ-ն կամ ստիպված կլինի անմիջապես վճարել գումարը եւ շարունակել պայքարը վնասի փոխհատուցում ստանալու համարª մնալով եթերում եւ շարունակելով աշխատել, կամ ուղղակի ստիպված կլինի եթերազրկվել, որովհետեւ այդ գումարը բռնագանձելու համար պետությունը աճուրդի կհանի հեռուստաընկերության գույքը: Դրա հետեւանքով ՍՊԸ-ն կկորցնի իր ունեցած հեռարձակման լիցենզին, որ գործունեության ժամկետը սպառվում է 2012 թվին միայն: Իսկ եթերում մնալով սեփական իրավունքների համար պայքարելը շատ ավելի շահեկան ու նպատակահարմար է քանª եթերազրկված”:      

Դրամական ուղղակի նվիրատվություններ իրականացնելու համար հարկավոր կլինի այցելել ԳԱԼԱ Հեռուստաընկերության գրասենյակ Գյումրի, Վ.Սարգսյան փ., 4/1 հասցեով. Շարլ Ազնավուրի հրապարակ, արեւմտյան շենք, մուտքը բակի կողմից:

Բանկային փոխանցումների եւ պարտքով դրամական օժանդակության համար հարկավոր է զանգահարել հեռուստաընկերությունª հետեւյալ հեռախոսահամարներով. +374 312 31819, +374 312 31889, կամ զանգահարել ուղիղ ԳԱԼԱ Հեռուստաընկերության հիմնադիր Վահան Խաչատրյանին հետեւյալ բջջային հեռախոսահամարով. + 374 91 43 55 63: Բոլոր նվիրատվություններն ու պարտքով տրվող գումարները կստանան պատշաճ իրավաբանական գրանցում:  


*Դրամահավաք ԳԱԼԱ-ն փրկելու համար*

Այսօր առավոտյան Գյումրիում մեկնարկել է ԳԱԼԱ հեռուստաընկերությանը ֆինանսապես աջակցելու նպատակով նախաձեռնված դրամահավաք-մարաթոնը: Հեռուստաընկերության պաշտպանության շտաբի տարածած հայտարարության համաձայն, “հեռուստամարաթոնի նպատակն է` մեկ օրվա ընթացքում հավաքել 25 միլիոն 665 հազար 100 դրամ”:

Սա այն գումարն է, որը պահանջում են հեռուստաընկերությունից Հայաստանի հարկային մարմինները: Այսօր օրվա երկրորդ կեսին Գյումրիի դատարանում հրապարակվելու է ԳԱԼԱ հեռուստաընկերության գործով վճիռը:

Հեռուստաընկերության պաշտպանության շտաբի հաղորդագրության մեջ ասված է. - “Մենք պարտավոր ենք պատրաստ լինել ցանկացած տարբերակի: Եթե դատավորը բավարարի հարկայինի հայցը, ինչը շատ հավանական է, ԳԱԼԱ հեռուստաընկերությունը կամ ստիպված կլինի անմիջապես վճարել գումարը եւ շարունակել պայքարը վնասի փոխհատուցում ստանալու համար` մնալով եթերում եւ շարունակելով աշխատել, կամ ուղղակի ստիպված կլինի եթերազրկվել, որովհետեւ այդ գումարը բռնագանձելու համար պետությունը աճուրդի կհանի հեռուստաընկերության գույքը: Դրա հետեւանքով հեռուստաընկերությունը կկորցնի իր ունեցած հեռարձակման լիցենզիան, որի գործողության ժամկետը սպառվում է 2012 թվականին”:

----------


## Ծով

Բուռն կերպով շարունակվում է ԳԱԼԱ ՀԸ Պաշտպանության հեռուստամարաթոն դրամահավաքը 

20 | 03 | 2008 | 02:00 | Հաղորդագրություն-25 


Մարտի 19-ին Գյումրվա ժամանակով ժամը 16-ին ՀՀ Վարչական դատարանի 
Գյումրու նստավայրի դատավոր Էդ.Նահապետյանը հրապարակեց Գյումրու հարկային 
տեսչություն-«ՉԱՊ» ՍՊԸ միացյալ դատական գործերով վճռը, եւ հաստատեց այն 
հիմնավոր ենթադրություններն ու կանխատեսումները, որ պիտի բավարարի 
հարկային տեսչության հայցն ընդդեմ ԳԱԼԱ հեռուստաընկերության: Դատավորը 
վճռել էր, որ ընկերությունից պիտի բռնագանձվի հարկայինի հայցով պահանջված 
ամբողջ գումարը` բացառությամբ` 95.000 դրամի: Այդ 95.000 դրամը այն 
տուգանքի չափն է, որ նկարվել էր հարկայինի կողմից որպես առանց 
լիցենզավորման Բենգալյան կրակների արտադրության  համար տուգանք: 
Դատաքննության ընթացքում դատավորը ՍՊԸ կողմից արված մոտ 1 տասնյակ 
միջնորդություններից բավարարել էր ընդամենը 2 միջնորդություն. մեկը 
Հարկայինի դեմ հակըննդեմ հայցը վարույթ ընդունելու մասին որոշումն էր, 
մյուսը Բենգալյան կրակների ծագման վայրն ու ժամանակը պարզելու 
փորձաքննություան միջնորդությունը: Իսկ այդ փորձաքննության արդյունքում 
անհնարին էր եղել ապացուցել, որ այդ արտադրանքը «ՉԱՊ» ՍՊԸ-ինն է: 
Այսպիսով Հարկայինի կազմած առանց պատշաճ հիմքերի ակտի 25.665.100 դրամ 
տուգանային գումարը նվազելով կազմեց 25.570.100 դրամ: 


Հաշվի առնելով այն հանգամանքը, որ «ՉԱՊ» ՍՊԸ-ն հարկային ստուգման պահին` 
2007 թվի հոկտեմբերի 29-ին, ունեցել է մոտ 450.000 դրամի հարկային 
գերավճար, այդ մասով էլ է կրճատվում հանգանակելիք գումարը: 


Այսպիսով ԳԱԼԱ ՀԸ պաշտպանության հեռուստամարաթոնի 
թիրախը 25.120.100 դրամ հանգանակելն է: 


Գյումրիում ժամը 23:00-ի դրությամբ շարունակվում է ԳԱԼԱ 
Հեռուստաընկերությանը ֆինանսապես աջակցելու դրամահավաք-մարաթոնը: 
Մարաթոնին մասնակցում են Գյումրու, Արթիկի, Մարալիկի, Շիրակի մարզի մի 
քանի տասնյակ գյուղական համայնքների, Վանաձորի, Երեւանի եւ Հայաստանի մի 
շարք այլ բնակավայրերի գնակիչներ, ընկերություններ, գործընկերներ: 


Երեւանից մի գործարար, որ կամեցել էր անհայտ մնալ, անձամբ եւ կանխիկ մեկ 
միլիոն դրամ է բերել ու հանձնել Վահան Խաչատրյանին: 


Հեռախոսային իրազեկումներ կան Մոսկվայից, Աթենքից, Ստոկհոլմից, 
Ամստերդամից, Բրյուսելից, որ այնտեղից մի շարք դրամական փոխանցումներ են 
եղել ԳԱԼԱ ՀԸ պաշտպանության համար հիմնադիր Վահան Խաչատրյանի անունով 
բացված հաշվեհամարին: 


Մարտի 20-ին կեսօրն անց Յունիբանկից կստացվեն բանկային փոխանցմամբ 
ստացված գումարների ճշգրիտ չափերի մասին տեղեկությունները: 


Գյումրվա ժամանակով ժամը 23-ի դրությամբ Հեռուստաընկերությունում 
հարցազրույցներով ելույթ են ունեցել մոտ 60 հոգի. մշակույթի, արվեստի, 
հոգեւոր դասի ներկայացուցիչներ, հյուրեր Շիրակի մարզի այլ բնակավայրից, 
Երեւանից, Վանաձորից եւ այլք: 


Ժամը 23-ին մարաթոնի օրվա արդյունքների մասին հարցազրույց տալով ԳԱԼԱ ՀԸ 
եթերում Խոսքի ազատության եւ ԳԱԼԱ ՀԸ պաշտպանության Շտաբի համակարգող 
Լեւոն Բարսեղյանը տեղեկացրեց, որ այդ պահի դրությամբ հանգանակվելէ 
8.075.000 դրամ, որից 1.100.000-ը` գտնվում է բանկային հաշվի վրա (ժամը 
17-ի տվյալներով): Այդ պահի հանգանակված գումարի չափը կազմում է 
հարկայինի նկարած եւ դատավոր Էդ.Նահապետյանի վերանկարած գումարի  32,15 
տոկոսը: 


Նվիրատուների թիվն արդեն անցնում է 750-ից: Արտերկրից արվող եւ արված 
փոխանցումների մասին տեղեկությունները կտարածվեն աշխարհով մեկ` դրանք 
բանկից ստանալուն պես: 


Խոսքի ազատության եւև ԳԱԼԱ ՀԸ պաշտպանության շտաբն ու ԳԱԼԱ ՀԸ 
աշխատակազմը երախտագիտություն է հայտնում բոլոր նվիրատուներին: 


Հիշեցնում ենք, որ զանազան գերատեսչությունների ճնշումների երկու դատական 
գործերի հետեւանքով ԳԱԼԱ ՀԸ-ն 2007 թվի նոյեմբերի 1-ից աշխատում է առանց 
առեւտրային գովազդային պատվերների, իր ծրագրերում ունենալով ու 
պահպանելով բոլոր լրատվական եւ վերլուծական հաղորդաշարերը վերածվել է 
իսկական հանրային հեռուստաընկերության

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
Նվիրատուների ցուցակը ներկայացված է այստեղ 


------ 
Նվիրատուների ցուցակը ներկայացված է այստեղ 


Գործարար գյումրեցի` 200.000 դրամ, 
Գյումրեցի հաշվապահ`10.000 դրամ, 
Կարեն Բարսեղյան` 10.000 դրամ, 
Գյումրեցի գործարար` 10 դոլար 
Հայկ (ուսանող)` 10.000 դրամ, 3 գյումրեցի ընկերներ` 30.000 դրամ, 
Հռիփսիմե Մարտիրոսյան` 10.000 դրամ, 
Գյումրեցի դասախոս` 20.000 դրամ, 
Գյումրեցի «գործարար համար 1» (այդպես է ներկայացել)` 50.000 դրամ, 
Սվետլանա Արղության` դերասանուհի 5000 դրամ, 
Կարինե Աթանեսյան, հոգեբան` 10.000 դրամ, 
Մանուկ Կիրակոսյան` 3000 դրամ, 
Խաչիկ Վլադիմիրի Սահակյան, թոշակառու` 15.000 դրամ, 
Սոնա Գեւորգյան, ուսանողուհի` 5.000 դրամ 
Կարեն Կոշտոյան, աշակերտ 5.000 դրամ 
Ժաննա, 10 ամերիկյան դոլար, 
Կարեն գործարար, 200 ԱՄՆ դոլար 
Սեդրակ Հարությունյան, 5.000 դրամ 
Սարգիս Մելիքսեթի Գաբոյան, Երազգավորս գյուղ` 3.000 դրամ, 
Լեւոն Բարսեղյան` գումարի չափը չի հրապարակվում, 
Հրանտ Մարգարյան, թոշակառու, Արթիկից` փոխանցումով` 5000 դրամ, 
Սեյրան Մարտիրոսյան - 10.000դ., 
Լիդա Մեսրոպյան - 10.000դ., 
Անդրանիկ Դավթյան - 1000դ., 
Սերգեյ Գասպարյան - 5000դ., 
Բոյաջյանների ընտանիք - 20.000դ., 
Անուշ Ավոյան - 3000դ., 
Արտյոմ Բադոյան - 1000դ., 
Սվետլանա Կարապետյան - 1000դ., 
Ռոման Զիլբերշտեյն - 5000դ., 
Դավիթ Սերոբյան (գ.Մայիսյան) - 10.000դ., 
Սուսաննա Տոնոյան (Մոսկվա) - 5000դ., 
Հովհաննես (ուսանող) - 5000դ., 
քաղաքացի(չի ներկայացել) - 10.000դ., 
Անդրանիկ Գաբրիելյան - 5000դ., 
Գայանե Գաբրիելյան - 3000դ., 
Աիդա (թոշակառու) - 10.000դ., 
Ռիմա - 20 ԱՄՆ դոլար., 
Գաետանո Գմյուր (8 տարեկան) - 620դ., 
Հրանտ Մարգարյան (թոշակառու, ք. Արթիկ) - 5000դ.: 
Գրիշա Գրիգորյան - 5000դ., 
Հովհաննես Սիմոնյան (փորագրիչ) - 10.000դ., 
Հովհաննես Դեմիրճյան(80 տարեկան) - 10.000դ., 
Ստեփան Մանուկյան -30.000 դ., 
Հովիկ - 10.000դ., 
Ազատամարտիկ - 20.000դ., 
Գործարարներ - 20.000դ., 
Գևորգ (գործարար) - 5000դ., 
Արմեն Մկրտչյան - 5000դ., 
Սերոբ Սարյան (արհեստավոր) - 10.000դ., 
Հովիկ Մխիթարյան (Գետքի համայնքապետ) - 10.000դ., 
Կարինե Առաքելյան (տնային տնտեսուհի) - 5000դ., 
Ալեքսան Արզումանյան, 
Աշոտ Պապոյան (ՀՊՃՀ առաջատար դասախոսներ) - 20.000դ, 
Ֆելիքս և Ֆրեդի Մարկոսյաններ (1,5 տարեկան զույգ, Շվեդիա) - 5000դ., 
Վարդան Վարդանյան - 5000դ., 
Սամվել Գևորգյան (ՀԿ աշխատակից) - 5000դ., 
Վարդան Մուրադյան (ՀԿ աշխատակից) - 5000դ., 
Համլետ Մոսինյան (լրագրող) - 10.000դ., 
Գեղեցիկ Ներսիսյան - 2000դ., 
Մհեր Ավագյան (4 տարեկան) - 3000դ., 
Սերյոժա Մարտիրոսյան (14 տարեկան) - 5000դ., 
Արտուշ Մուրադյան - 5000դ.: 
Թամարա Բարսեղյան (11 տարեկան), 
Արամ (9 տարեկան) - 10 ԱՄՆ դոլար, 
Անահիտ Բաղդասարյան – 5000 դ., 
Տիգրանուհի Անդրեասյան (թոշակառու) - 15.000 դ., 
Ժաննա Ժամակոչյան - 10 ԱՄՆ դոլար, 
Արմեն Նահապետյան – 5000 դ., 
Վարդանյանների ընտանիք - 50 ԱՄՆ դոլար, 
Բաբկեն Բագրատյան (7 տարեկան) - 2000դ., 
Անդրանիկ Գևորգյան - 5000դ., 
3 ընկերներ (չեն ներկայացել) - 100.000դ., 
Վահան Հարությունյան (թոշակառու մանկավարժ) - 1000դ., 
Արա Գյոդակյան (ուսանող, Երևան) - 100 ԱՄՆ դոլար, 
Քաղաքացի (չի ներկայացել) - 10.000դ., 
Ինգա և Ինեսա Հարությունյաններ (6 և 10 տարեկան) - 5000դ., 
Հրանտ Մարգարյան (թոշակառու, Երևան) - 5000դ., 
Արմինե Վարդանյան - 1000դ., 
Աշոտ Մկրտչյան - 5000դ., 
Լալա և Վալենտինա Թորոսյաններ (3 և 5 տարեկան) - 6000դ., 
Ռուզաննա (տնային տնտեսուհի) - 2000դ., 
Հարությունյանների ընտանիք - 100 ԱՄՆ դոլար, 
Ռաֆիկ Մուրադյան (ուսանող, Երևան) - 1000դ., 
Թամարա Սիմոնյան (դասախոս) - 5000դ., 
Ռոզա - 10.000դ., Սեդա - 2000դ., Ցոլակ - 3000դ., 
Վոլոդյա Ալավերդյան (թոշակառու) - 6000դ., 
Ալբերտ, Աշոտ, Համլետ, Մխիթար, Գարիկ (ընկերներ) - 25.000դ., 
Անժելիկա (8 տարեկան) - 500դ.: 
Շողիկ Պետրոսյան - 10 եվրո, 
Քույր և եղբայր` Աննա, Արման - 920դ., 
Արա Տիգրանյան - 40.000դ., 
Խաչիկ Խաչատրյան - 15.000դ., 
Մարիամ և Սարգիս - 10.000դ., 
Նարեկ Պրիմյան - 15.000դ., 
Գյումրեցի գործարար - 50.000դ., 
Տիգրան (1 տարեկան) - 2000դ., 
Ժորա Մուրադյան - 1000դ., 
Ազատ Դավթյան - 5000դ., 
Լիպարիտ Բարսեղյան - 5000դ., 
Հովհաննես Բայբուրթյան - 20.000դ., 
Աննա Հովհաննիսյան - 5000դ., 
Թոշակառու - 2000դ., 
Ազնիվ Աբրահամյան (83 տարեկան, գ.Ձորակապ) - 10.000դ., 
Շիրազ Աբրահամյան (թոշակառու, գ.Ձորակապ) - 10.000դ.,

----------


## Ծով

Լեռնիկ Մնացականյան (70 տարեկան, գ. Ձորակապ) - 5000դ., 
Հովհաննես Հակոբյան (թոշակառու, գ. Ձորակապ) - 5000դ., 
Տիգրան Պետրոսյան - 12.000դ., 
Նարե Գալստյան (2 տարեկան,գ. Ձորակապ) - 5000դ., 
Թելլի Ալեքյան (ք. Մարալիկ) - 1000դ.: 
Սուսաննա և Լիաննա Պապոյաններ (գ. Ձորակապ) - 5000դ., 
Աստղիկ Վարդանյան (թոշակառու) - 3000դ., 
Ժող.ինստիտուտի ուսանող - 10.000դ., 
Էդգար Առաքելյան (Նոր Ծոեր) - 60.000դ., 
Պայծառ Պետրոսյան (թոշակառու) - 1000դ., 
Մկրտիչ Բաղդասարյան - 1000դ., 
Մկրտիչ և Գիսաննա Կարապետյաններ - 10.000դ., 
Արուսյակ Սերոբյան - 3000դ., 
Լևոն Գրիգորյան - 20.000դ., 
Վանյա Նավասարդյան (թոշակառու) - 10.000դ., 
Ռաֆիկ Հեքիմյան - 3000դ., 
Աշոտ Մխիթարյան (տաքսու վարորդ) - 5000դ., 
Թերեզա Գալստյան - 5000դ., 
կազմակերպության հանրույթ - 30.000դ., 
Միշա Գևորգյան (շինարար) - 5000դ., 
Մարտին Մաթոսյան (ՌԴ քաղաքացի) - 5000դ., 
Արամ և Միհրան (ընկերներ) - 10.000դ., 
Լուսինե Հարությունյան (Ժող. ինստիտուտի ուսանող) - 10.000դ., 
Սամվել Դարբինյան (թոշակառու) - 1000դ., 
Համբարձում Պապոյան - 2000դ.: 
Էդիկ Բաղդասարյան («Հետք» Էլ. հանդես) - 50.000դ., 
Սաթիկ Սեյրանյան(«168 ժամ» թերթ) - 50.000դ., 
Արամ Աբրահամյան («Առավոտ» օրաթերթ) - 50.000դ., 
Ռոզա (3 տարեկան, ք.Արթիկ) - 1000դ., 
Ժող. ինստիտուտի ուսանողներ - 5000դ., 
Գյումրեցի գործարարներ - 25.000դ., 
Վարուժան Հարությունյան (թոշակառու) - 3000դ., 
Լուսիկ Պետրոսյան - 15.000դ., 
Շուշան Նիկողոսյան - 3000դ., 
Հասմիկ Նահապետյան - 2000դ., 
Անդրանիկ Մարտիրոսյան - 10.000դ., 
Անժիկ Ջանոյան (թոշակառու) - 1000դ., 
Սվետլանա Պողոսյան (թոշակառու) - 1000դ., 
Վրեժիկ, Գոռիկ, Գագիկ, Գարիկ (երեխաներ) - 20.000դ., 
Ռուզաննա Մուրազյան - 1000դ., 
Արտուշ Նահապետյան (թոշակառու, Վրաստան) - 10 լարի + 5000դ., 
Վարդան Զաքարյան - 5000դ., 
Եղոյանների ընտանիք - 20 եվրո, 
Մերուժան (դպրոցական) - 50.000դ., 
Գյումրեցի գործարար - 20.000դ., 
Ղազարյանների ընտանիք - 5000դ., 
Կարեն Պետրոսյան - 5000դ., 
Հարություն Թովմասյան (գ. Գետք) - 5000դ., 
Հովհաննես (ուսանող) - 2000դ., 
Ասյա  Սարոյան - 1000դ., 
Ռաֆիկ (թոշակառու) - 1000դ., 
Մկրտիչ (թոշակառու) - 500դ., 
Հրաչ (թոշակառու) - 1000դ., 
Լուսյա Հարոյան - 5000դ., 
Գործազուրկ քաղաքացի - 2000դ., 
Լիլիթ և Արթուր Հովհաննիսյաններ (9 և 5 տարեկան) - 2000դ., 
Անժելա և Աննա Կարա - Գևորգյաններ (11 և 10 տարեկան) - 6000դ., 
Սաթենիկ Կաղզվանցյան - 10.000դ.: 
Մարտուն Հատեթյան - 2000դ., 
Ռաֆայել Գրիգորյան - 10 ԱՄՆ դոլար, 
Սամվել - 4000դ., Շիլլեր Հակոբյան - 6000դ., 
Մինասյանների ընտանիք - 5000դ., 
Հերմինե Մինասյան - 2000դ., 
Հայկ Հովհաննիսյան (ք.Արմավիր) - 5000դ., 
Նիկոլ Մարգարյան - 5000դ., 
Հակոբ Մխիթարյան - 3000դ., 
Կառլեն Ճղրիկյան (գ.Ազատան) - 5000դ., 
Լաուրա Չոմարյան (թոշակառու) - 2000դ., 
Մանե Մելքոնյան (2,5 տարեկան) - 5000դ., 
Աշիկ և Անդրեյ Անդրեյաններ (4 և 2 տարեկան) - 10.000դ., 
Վլադիմիր (3 տարեկան) - 1000դ., 
Արամայիս Ազոյան - 3000դ., 
Արթուր Ստեփանյան (12 տարեկան) - 2000դ., 
Կարինե Մարտիրոսյան - 2000դ., 
Բժիշկ Մխիթարյան - 50 ԱՄՆ դոլար, 
Արտաշես Հակոբյան - 10.100դ., երիտասարդական ՀԿ - 5000դ., 
Լիլիթ Հովհաննիսյան  և Սամվել Մկրտչյան (գ. Ախուրյան) - 10.000դ.: 
Գոհար (մանկավարժ) - 10.000դ., 
Տիգրան (1 տարեկան) - 2000դ., 
Աշոտ Միրզոյան (ճարտարապետ) - 5000դ., 
Բելլա Կարապետյան (թոշակառու) - 5500դ., 
Լիաննա Մկրտչյան (3 տարեկան) - 5000դ., 
Արմեն Հովհաննիսյան - 2000դ., 
Գյումրեցի ուսանող - 1000դ., 
Վահագն Մովսիսյան - 2000դ., 
Բժիշկ Խաժակ - 10.000դ., 
Կամո Մարտիրոսյան (գ.Մայիսյան) - 5000դ., 
Դավթյանների ընտանիք - 10.000դ., 
Նարինե և Ռուբիկ Մանուկյաններ (10 և 12 տարեկան) - 1000դ., 
Արմինե Թումիկյան (14 տարեկան) - 2000դ., 
Անահիտ (տնային տնտեսուհի) - 5000դ., 
Լենա և Արթուր (թոշակառու,Ուկրաինա) - 10.000դ., 
Մի խումբ դպրոցականներ - 7000դ., 
Գյումրեցի մանկավարժ - 12.000դ., 
Խաչատրյանների ընտանիք - 9000դ., 
Ֆլորա և Գոհար Սողոյաններ - 30 ԱՄՆ դոլար, 
Գյումրիի թիվ 26 դպրոց - 50.000դ., 
Ֆոտոն վարժարանի 9-րդ դասարան - 1000դ., 
Վարդգես Մարգարյան (գ.Իսահակյան) - 5000դ., 
Կատյա Մխիթարյան (թոշակառու) - 1000դ., 
Գրիգորյանների ընտանիք - 5000դ., 
Մանուկյանների ընտանիք - 15.000դ., 
Սաթենիկ, Աշոտ և Լևոն - 8000դ., 
Արմեն Փահլեվանյան - 5000դ., 
Գեղեցիկ Հարությունյան (գ.Մարմաշեն) - 2000դ., 
Դիանա և Էդմոն Խաչատրյաններ - 2000դ., 
Լուսինե և Էդգար Սավդալյաններ - 2000դ., 
Էմին Խաչատրյան-5000դ., 
Ազատատենչ փոքրիկ Գյումրեցի - 5000դ., 
Ցոլակ- 5000դ., Աննա (1.5 տարեկան)-5000դ., 
Հենրիկ Իգիթյան (ինժեներ-շինարար)-10.000դ., 
Ռոզա Մկրտչյան (թոշակառու)-2000դ., 
Մերի Արեւշատյան (աշակերտ)- 4000դ., 
Ալբերտ Առաքելյան (գ.Ազատան)-5000դ., 
Ռուբիկ Չախմախչյան (թոշակառու)- 5000դ., 
Հովիկ Այվազյան-1000դ., 
Ռաֆիկ Ասատրյան- 5000դ., 
Էմմա Հակոբյան- 5000դ., 
Սամվել Աղամիրյանի ընտանիք- 10.000դ., 
Աշիկ Մարտիրոսյան (հաշմանդամ ազատամարտիկ)- 3000դ., 
Միսակ Հակոբյան- 3000դ., 
Էլյա Արշալուսյան- 1 ԱՄՆ դոլար + 500 դ., 
Գեւորգ Խաչատրյան (10 տարեկան)- 1000դ., 
Սուրեն Խաչատրյան-1000դ., 
Սուրեն Խաչատրյան (շինարար)-5000դ., 
Սահրադյան (ուսանող)- 1000դ., 
Անուշավան Խաչատրյան (նկարիչ-օպերատոր)- 5000դ., 
Մուշեղ եւ Շուրա Սիմոնյաններ- 10.000դ., 
Պատվական Սիմոնյան- 2000դ., 
Գեւորգ եւ Արման Մանուկյաններ- 5000դ., 
Հակոբյան (թոշակառու)- 5000դ., 
Օսաննա (թոշակառու)- 1000դ., 
Թամարա (թոշակառու)- 1000դ., 
Գրիգոր (թոշակառու)- 1000դ.: 
Կարինե Կարապետյան (մանկավարժ, Երեւան)- 2000դ., 
Հարություն- 5000դ., 
Աղվան (թոշակառու)- 5000դ., 
Հենրիկ Հարությունյան- 20.000դ., 
Լիլիթ եւ Արսեն- 20 ԱՄՆ դոլար, 
Անի եւ Տաթեւիկ- 10.000դ., 
Գյումրեցի թոշակառու- 1000դ., 
Էդգար (գ.Ձորակապ)- 10.000դ., 
Արտյոմ Թովմասյան- 10.000դ., 
Տիգրան Մկրտչյան- 10.000դ., 
Ստեփան- 5000դ., 
Երեւանցի թոշակառու- 1000դ., 
Հայաստան եւ Ռուբիկ Կիրակոսյաններ- 2000դ., 
Վիկտորիա Սահակյան եւ Սպարտակ- 10.000դ., 
Էմմա եւ Էլմիրա Թումանյաններ- 2000դ., 
Ոսկան Կիրակոսյան եւ Մարիամ- 3000դ., 
Միսակ Մուրադյան- 3000դ., 
Վահե եւ Լեւոն Պետրոսյաններ- 10.000դ., 
Տիգրան, Սիրանուշ, Արման, 
Դավիթ Սարգսյաններ- 10.000դ.,

----------


## Ծով

Գյումրեցի գործարար- 10.000դ., 
Լիա Աղաքարյան (ք.Արթիկ)- 50.000դ., 
Կարեն Հովհաննիսյան եւ ընկերներ- 10.000դ., 
Համլետ Հարությունյան (1 տարեկան, Մոսկվա)- 10.000դ., 
Մի խումբ մանկավարժներ- 20.000դ., 
Էրիկ Հովհաննիսյան (10 ամսական)- 5000դ., 
Կարինե- 5000դ., 
Մի խումբ գործընկերներ- 23.000դ., 
Լուսինե Ալիխանյան- 2000դ., 
Նարինե Հարությունյան (դպրոցական)- 1000դ., 
Վրեժ Մարգարյան (թոշակառու, գ.Կապս)- 5000դ., 
Մարինա Բաբայան- 1000դ., 
Վահան եւ Վարդուհի Գաբոյաններ- 10.000դ., 
Ալբերտ Խաչատրյան (գործազուրկ)- 3000դ., 
Սիլվա Ջամբազյան (մանկավարժ)- 10.000դ., 
Աննա Հովհաննիսյան (դպրոցական)- 5000դ., 
Սոնա Հարությունյան (թոշակառու մանկավարժ)- 5000դ., 
Գուրգեն Քոչարյան (թոշակառու)- 5000դ., 
Աստղիկ (թոշակառու)- 5000դ., 
Աիդա (թոշակառու)- 2000դ., 
Վարդան -3000դ., 
Գյումրեցի գործարար- 100 ԱՄՆ դոլար, 
Վոլոդյա (թոշակառու)- 2000դ., 
Ինեսա (ուսանողուհի)- 3000դ., 
Հովհաննես (հեռուստատեսության աշխատող)- 2000դ., 
Հովիկ Մկոյան (դպրոցական)- 2000դ., 
Գոռ Ալեքսանյան (ուսանող)- 15.000դ., 
Հովհաննես Գեւորգյան- 3000դ., 
Գեւորգ Հակոբյան- 4000դ., 
Վելենկա Ասատրյան (5 ամսական, գ.Քեթի)- 2130դ., 
Հովհաննիսյանների ընտանիք- 1000դ., 
Արտյոմ Բաղդասարյան (4 տարեկան)- 10.000դ., 
Մառլեն Վարդանյան (թոշակառու)- 5000դ., 
Գյումրեցի գործարար- 100 ԱՄՆ դոլար, 
Լիլիթ Արզումանյան- 5000դ., 
Փառանձեմ Սահակյան (14 տարեկան)- 5000դ., 
Պապ եւ թոռ Սաշա Խաչատրյաններ- 2000դ., 
Տիգրան Հարությունյան (ուսանող, Մոսկվա)- 5000դ., 
Լենա Պողոսյան (միայնակ թոշակառու, գ.Կապս)- 2000դ., 
Հռիփսիմե Սարգսյան (հաշմանդամ, գ.Կապս)- 2000դ., 
Մանյա Եղոյան (գ.Կապս)- 2000դ., 
Բաղդասար Իսրայելյան (գ.Վահրամաբերդ)-2000դ., 
Գյումրեցի ուսանողուհի- 2000դ., 
Սուսաննա Հովսեփյան (4 տարեկան)- 5000դ., 
Ալվարդ Եղոյան- 2000դ., 
Արա Ավագյան- 5000դ., 
Արթուր-500դ., Ստեփան (գործարար)- 10.000դ., 
Արմեն (գործարար)- 5000դ., 
Սարգիս  (գործարար)- 10.000դ., 
Արթուր  (գործարար)- 5000դ., 
Դավիթ Ստեփանյան եւ Աղվան-1500դ., 
Նարինե Ավետիսյան (Վանաձորի «ԼՈՌԻ» հեռուստաստուդիա)-50.000դ., 
Գրիշա Ասատրյան- 10 ԱՄՆ դոլար, 
Կարեն Ալեքսանյան (դպրոցական)- 2000դ., 
Լաուրա եւ Ռաֆիկ Միսակյաններ- 10.000դ., 
Ռուզան Գալոյան (1 տարեկան)- 2000դ., 
Ալինա Մարտիրոսյան (2 տարեկան)- 2000դ., 
Գոհարիկ Գյուրջյան  (2.5 տարեկան)-1000դ., 
Նիկոլայ Հարությունյան (4 տարեկան)- 100 ԱՄՆ դոլար, 
Էդիկ Պետրոսյան- 5000դ., 
Արտաշես Բոյաջյան- 5000դ., 
Հակոբյանների ընտանիք- 5000դ., 
Անահիտ Հայրապետյան (թոշակառու)- 3000դ., 
Միկրոյի շուկայի մի քանի խանութներ- 23.500դ., 
Ասատուր Գրիգորյան (9 տարեկան)- 3000դ., 
գյումրեցի դասախոսներ- 12.000դ., 
Կարեն Սարոյան (10 տարեկան)- 1000դ., 
Կարեն և Գայանե Գասպարյաններ- 5000դ., 
Լյուդա Սարգսյան (գործազուրկ)- 5000դ., 
Լաուրա Շմավոնյան (մանկավարժ, ք. Արթիկ)- 5000դ., 
Կարապետ Ռաֆայելյան- 100 ԱՄՆ դոլար, 
Ասքանազ Սահակյան- 5000դ., 
Սեդրակ- 10.000դ., 
Սարգիս Պետրոսյան- 100.000դ., 
Ռոստոմ Հովհաննիսյան (1-ին կարգի հաշմանդամ)-5000դ., 
Նարե Հովհաննիսյան (8 տարեկան)- 5000դ., 
Սամվել և Արմեն- 2000դ., 
Մանե (4 տարեկան)- 2000դ., 
Գոռ (6 տարեկան)- 10.000դ., 
Կարեն Խաչատրյան (դպրոցական)- 2000դ., 
Հակոբ և Ալիսա (2 և 3 տարեկան)- 2000դ., 
Արտաշես Սարգսյան- 10.000դ., 
Հարություն Բադոյան- 1000դ., 
Վալտեր Պետրոսյան- 1000դ., 
Շուշաննա Արիստակեսյան- 1000դ.: 
Համլետ Մխիթարյան- 1000դ., 
Անժելա և Աննա Կարա-Գևորգյաններ- լրացուցիչ 10.000դ., 
Ռիմա Մելոյան (թոշակառու մանկավարժ)- 5000դ., 
Թելման Հովհաննիսյան (11 տարեկան)- 3000դ., 
Մի խումբ գործընկերներ- 25.000դ.+10 ԱՄՆ դոլար, 
Լևոն-10 ԱՄՆ դոլար, բժշկուհի Դիանա Սուքիասյան- 15.000դ., 
Գյումրեցի գործարար- 100.000դ., 
Արևշատ գյուղի ազատ խոսքի մի խումբ կողմնակիցներ- 34.000դ., 
Օֆիկ Սարգսյան (թոշակառու)- 1000դ., 
Գևորգ Փահլևանյան- 5000դ., 
Հայկ Դավթյան- 1500դ., 
Քրիստինե և Հերմինե Գալստյաններ- 5000դ., 
Ջեյմս Մանուկյան- 10.000դ., 
Ալբերտ Հովհաննիսյան (12 տարեկան)- 5000դ., 
Էրիկ Սադոյան- 1000դ., 
Աշոտիկ Պետրոսյան- 1000դ., 
Զուրաբ Գույիրիձե- 11.110դ., 
Սևակ Խաչատրյան (գ.Կառնուտ)- 10.000դ., 
Հենրիկ Դավթյան (գ.Մեծ Մանթաշ)- 5000դ., 
Անահիտ Պետրոսյան- 1000դ., 
Անյա Գևորգյան- 1000դ., 
Լիդա Մկրտչյան- 1000դ., 
Համեստ Հովհաննիսյան- 2000դ., 
Անտոնյան (թոշակառու)- 1000դ., 
Սիլվա, Արմանուշ Ղազարյաններ (թոշակառուներ)- 3000դ., 
Իվետա Ամիրյան- 5000դ., 
Համատիրության նախագահ- 5000դ., 
Արա և Արտյոմ Հակոբյաններ- 1000դ., 
Լիլիթ Սիմոնյան (ուսանողուհի)- 1000դ., 
Հայկ և Ելենա Նորյաններ (3 և 8 տարեկան)- 5000դ., 
Գարեգին, Տիգրան, Լենա,Գրիգոր Ազարյաններ- 5000դ., 
Ֆելիքս և Լյովա (եղբայրներ)- 30.000դ., 
Արմեն Մկոյան- 5000դ., 
Լարիսա Առաքելյան` 2 եղբայրների հետ- 2000դ., 
Հրաչ Վարդանյան- 10.000դ., 
Արմեն Գրիգորյան- 5000դ., 
Ամալյա Զաքարյան (5-րդ դասարան)- 1000դ., 
Վոլոդյա Գրիգորյան (փականագործ)- 10 ԱՄՆ դոլար

----------


## Ծով

Նազելի Հակոբյան- 2000դ., 
Անժելա Մարտոյան- 2000դ., 
Արթուր Փահլևանյան- 1000դ., 
Հենրիկ Գալստյան-2000դ., 
Լաուրա Մսրյան` թոռնիկների հետ- 10.000դ., 
Վոլոդյա Սարգսյան (թոշակառու)- 5.000դ., 
Մի խումբ բուժաշխատողներ- 50.000դ.: 
Մարտի 19-ին 18:00-23:00 միջակայքում նվիրատվություններ կատարած անձինք. 


Արմինե Մկրտչյան-5000դ., 
Վահագն-2000դ., 
Գուրգեն- 3000դ., 
Եվա Խրչայան (1.5 տարեկան)- 2000դ., 
Վարդան Հարությունյան (1 տարեկան)- 10.000դ., 
Դանիել Վարդանյանի ընտանիք-10.000դ., 
Հայարփի Գևորգյան (ԳՄԻ ուսանող)-5000դ., 
Երեւանցի գործարար-1.000.000 դրամ 
Էմմա Պետրոսյան-5000 դ., 
Սվետլանա Աբրեյան (թոշակառու)-1000դ., 
Ավետիս Ասեսյան-4000 դ., 
Վարդան Խաչատրյան-5000 դ., 
Վիկտորիա Փափազյան- 5000դ., 
Կարեն Խաչատրյան (8 տարեկան)- 10.000դ., 
Խաչիկ Խաչատրյան (5 տարեկան)- 1000դ., 
Թերեզա Սարիբեկյան- 1000դ., 
Վաչե Մկրտչյան (8 տարեկան), Հարություն Գևորգյան (10 տարեկան)- 5000դ., 
Թիվ 2 դպրոցի 6ա դասարանի աշակերտներ-940դ., 
Ձորակապ գյուղի մի խումբ բնակիչներ- 28.000դ., 
Սվետլանա և Լիաննա քույրեր- 5000դ., 
Լենա Մարդոյան (թոշակառու)-1000դ., 
Լևոն Փահլևանյան-5000դ., 
Արթուր Շահբազյան- 2000դ., 
Քնարիկ տատը իր թոռնիկների հետ- 3000դ., 
Վահե Փահլևանյան (12 տարեկան)- 5000դ., 
Հայարփի Գևորգյան-5000դ., 
Նախկին թիվ 2 դպրոցի տարածքի տոնավաճառի 40 աշխատողներ- 34.000դ., 
Գյումրեցի գործարար-15.000դ., 
Անահիտ- 5000դ., 
Տաթևիկ Ղազարյան- 1000դ., 
Լևոն և Ջուլիետա Ավետիսյաններ (5 և 6 տարեկան)-1000դ., 
Արտավազդ-5000դ., 
Ռուզաննա Կիրակոսյան («Բալատոն» վարժարան)-15.000դ., 
Ֆենյա Գալստյան- 10.000դ., 
Ելենա Հովհաննիսյան- 3000դ., 
Գեղամ- 5000դ., 
Ժորա- 1000դ., 
Արմեն- 500դ., 
Մարիամ- 500դ., 
Մովսես և Վահագն Մարտիրոսյաններ- 30.000դ., 
Եղիշե Գևորգյան- 10.000դ., 
Ռազմիկ Եղիազարյան (թոշակառու)-5000դ., 
Մարիամ Սերոբյան-5000դ., 
Քնքուշ Ամիրյան-3000դ., 
բժիշկներ` Մարիետա Մամաջանյան- 5000դ., 
Վահան Տոնիկյան- 5000դ., 
Արմենուհի Պետրոսյան-5000դ., 
Թառլան Զադոյան- 5000դ., 
Հասմիկ Պողոսյան-5000դ. 
(Ախուրյանի ծննդատուն), Էմմա Ալեքսանյան-10.000դ., 
Կարեն և Էմմա Միրզոյաններ-10.000դ., 
Սուսաննա Մրյան- 5000դ., 
Հովհաննես Սարուխանյան (11 տարեկան)-2000դ., 
«Ուզում եմ իմանալ» նախագծի սաներ-2000դ., 
Գյումրեցի գործարար-10.000դ., 
Գյումրեցի գործարար- 15.000դ., 
Համբարձում Մարտիրոսյան (գ.Ձորակապ)-10.000դ., 
Արամ Մարտիրոսյան (գ.Ձորակապ)-10.000դ., 
Ձորակապ գյուղի բնակիչ-10.000դ., 
Մելսիկ Կարապետյան (գ.Ձորակապ)-10.000դ., 
Կարապետ Մուրադյան- 20 ԱՄՆ դոլար: 
«Կանայք հանուն զարգացման» ՀԿ-15.000դ., 
Արթուր Ասլանյան-5000դ., 
Արթուր Աղաբաբյան (8 տարեկան)-10.000դ., 
Արսեն և Քրիստինա-6000դ., 
Լուսիկ Ղազարյան (84-ամյա թոշակառու)-2000դ., 
Արտաշես Նազարյան-1000դ., 
Լիլիթ և Արմինե (10 և 12 տարեկան)- 5000դ., 
Ռուզաննա - 5000դ., 
Լիլիթ (ուսանողուհի)-1000դ., 
Հայկ-3000դ., 
Հենրիկ-1000դ., 
Արտուշ Ղարիբյան (դպրոցական)-5000դ., 
Ալիկ Ուստյան (դպրոցական)-5000դ., 
Թամարա Սարգսյան (թիվ 12 դպրոցի օպտիմալացված 50 տարվա մանկավարժ, այժմ 
կյանքի ու մահվան մեջ գտնվող, «ԳԱԼԱ»-ի երկրպագու)-3000դ., 
Խաչիկ Նահապետյան (9 ամսական)-5000դ., 
Արման Եղիկյան (1 տարեկան) - 1000դ., 
Էմմա Թորիկյան (9 տարեկան) - 1000դ., 
Անի Գևորգյան  - 1500դ., 
Հարություն Ալեքսանյան - 3000դ., 
Ալբերտ Բարսեղյան - 5000դ., 
Ռիմա Մարդոյան (աշակերտուհի) - 5000դ., 
Վարդուհի Գաբոյան (գ.Կառնուտ) - 5000դ., 
Մանվել Մարգարյան (թոշակառու) - 5000դ., 
Խաժակ Գասպարյան (գ.Արևիկ) - 5000դ., 
Ռուբեն Թումիկյան (գ. Արևիկ) - 5000դ., 
Դավիթ Թումիկյան (գ.Արևիկ) - 5000դ., 
Սևակ (7 տարեկան) - 2000դ., 
«Ալմաս» խմորեղենի արտադրամաս - 5000դ., 
Արման - 5000դ., 
Տիգրան Մարտիրոսյան (3 տարեկան) - 5000դ., 
Աշոտ Հարությունյան - 5000դ., 
Նորայր Մանուկյան-5000դ., 
Բավական (1,5 տարեկան) - 5000դ., 
Կարապետ (2,5 տարեկան) - 5000դ., 
Վարդ (7 տարեկան) - 1000դ., 
Արթուր և Արման (5 և 2 տարեկան) - 5000դ., 
Արկադի (ուսանող) - 5000դ., 
Շուշանիկ (դպրոցական) - 5000դ., 
Մելինե Խաչատրյան (6 տարեկան) - 1000դ., 
Կարեն Մարտիրոսյան - 1000դ., 
Լիլիթ Քոչարյան (12 տարեկան) - 1000դ., 
Սյուզան Պետրոսյան (ուսանող) - 2000դ., 
Աշոտ Կարապետյան (5 տարեկան) - 10.000դ., 
Գրիշա Տիգրանյան (2 տարեկան) - 10.000դ., 
մի խումբ ընկերներ - 36.000դ., 
Գոռ (14 տարեկան) - 10 ԱՄՆ դոլար, 
Մեծ Շնորհք եկեղեցի -13.000 դ., 
Արշալույս - 4000դ., 
Աշոտ և Արշակ Կատայաններ - 10.000դ., 
Հարութ Մինասյան (թոշակառու) - 2000դ., 
Սեյրան Մխիթարյան (ուսանող)  - 7000դ., 
Տիգրան Գրիգորյան - 5000դ., 
Գոռիկ և Աննա Գալոյաններ - 2000դ., 
Արտակ Կարապետյան - 5000դ., 
Արտուշ և Մարիա Գևորգյաններ - 10.000դ., 
Արևիկ -120 լարի, 
«Շրջապատ» շաբաթաթերթ - 100 ԱՄՆ դոլար, 
Ալլա Աբրահամյան (գործազուրկ) - 20 ԱՄՆ դոլար, 
Անահիտ Մինասյան (մանկավարժ) - 5000դ., 
Վարսիկ Հովհաննիսյան - 5000դ., 
Հայկ - 20.000դ., 
Կարինե և Քրիստինե Կարապետյաններ - 3000դ., 
Ֆերդինանդ (10 ամսական) - 2000դ., 
Մի խումբ Երևանցիներ - 300.000դ., 
Ռուդիկ Բարսեղյան (թոշակառու) - 3000դ., 
Գյումրեցի գործարար - 20.000դ., 
Վարդուշ (թոշակառու) - 5000դ., 
Գևորգ (ուսանող) - 10.000դ., 
Մի խումբ գյումրեցիներ - 25.000դ., 
Արտաշես (ուսանող) - 5000դ., 
Արփինե (տնային տնտեսուհի) - 5000դ., 
Գյումրեցի գործարար - 15.000դ., 
Մի խումբ դպրոցականներ - 10.000դ., 
Լևոն (թոշակառու) - 5000դ., 
Գործարար` Երևանից - 1.000.000դ., 
Դավիթ (թիվ 7 դպրոց) - 10.000դ., 
Լիլի (թիվ 7 դպրոց) - 10.000դ., 
Արա և Համլետ Գևորգյաններ (7 և 11 տարեկան) - 2000դ., 
Աննա և Արամ Հունանյաններ - 2000դ., 
Պապոյաններ - 1000դ., 
Հասմիկ Հարությունյան (ուսանող) - 2000դ., 
Մի խումբ գյումրեցիներ - 15.000դ., 
Սամարիթեր հիվանդանոցի բժիշկներ` Լեյլի Ասլանյան, Արմեն Խաչատրյան, Արմեն 
Գալստյան - 30.000դ., 
Ավետիք և Անգին Պետրոսյաններ (բուժաշխատողներ) - 10.000դ., 
Թամարա Նազարեթյան (ազատամարտիկ) - 10.000դ., 
Գործարար - 50 ԱՄՆ դոլար, 
Անահիտ և Շուշան (թոշակառուներ) - 6000դ., 
Արթուր Մաղաքյան (թիվ 20 դպրոցի աշակերտ) - 1000դ., 
Թոշակառու (չի ներկայացել) - 3000դ., 
ՀՀ ազատ քաղաքացի - 10.000դ., 
Արմենուհի Հակոբյան և Էդգար (թիվ 29 դպրոց) - 5000դ., 
Արթուր Պետրոսյան (14 տարեկան,գ.Ողջի) - 5000դ., 
Էդգար Ռաֆայելյան (գործազուրկ)-5000դ., 
Աշոտ Մելիքյան -10.000դ., 
Մեսրոպ Հարությունյան - 10.000դ., 
Ստեփան Դանիելյան - 5000դ., 
Վահե Ղազարյան (6 տարեկան,Կիպրոս) - 3000դ., 
Արսեն և Աշոտ (15 և 7 տարեկան եղբայրներ) -10.000դ., 
 Համիկ և Տիգրան -10.000դ., 
մի խումբ ընկերներ -110.000դ.:

----------


## Ծով

Վանյա Մազմանյան - 10.000դ., 
Սերգեյ Մխիթարյան  - 7000դ., 
Արևիկի համայնքապետ - 20 ԱՄՆ դոլար, 
Գոհար Վարդանյան (թոշակառու) - 10.000դ., 
Ամալյա (1 տարեկան) - 5000դ., 
Անահիտ (մանկավարժ) - 5000դ., 
Ֆելիքս Գալստյան - 5000դ., 
Սյուզան Գալստյան (5 տարեկան) - 1000դ., 
Գյումրեցի ուսանող - 5000դ., 
Պապիկը 6 թոռների հետ - 5000դ., 
Դավիթ Արշակյան (9 տարեկան) - 3000դ., 
Գալյա Դավթյան - 500դ., 
Օհաննա Կիրակոսյան (թոշակառու) - 1000դ., 
Ելենա և Պարույր - 10.000դ., 
Վարպետ Արտյոմ - 5000դ., 
Ռուբիկ Կարապետյան - 2000դ., 
Յուրա Վարդանյան (թոշակառու) - 10.0000դ., 
Մուրադյան քույրեր - 2000դ., 
Արմենի գործընկերներ - 10.000դ., 
գյումրեցի գործարար - 50.000դ., 
Նարեկ («Ուզում եմ իմանալ» նախագծի սան) - 5000դ., 
Արթուր Աղաբաբյան - 1000դ., 
Թամարա Գրիգորյան - 1000դ., 
Կորխմազյանների ընտանիք - 5000դ., 
Զարինե Նալբանդյան - 5000դ., 
Անի Ներսիսյան - 1000դ., 
Հովհաննես Մկրտչյան և հարևաններ - 10.000դ., 
Գրիգոր Գրիգորյան (10 տարեկան) - 2000դ., 
Հեղուշ Ասատրյան - 5000դ., 
Միքայել Պետիկյան - 2000դ., 
Ստեփան և Օվսաննա Մկրտչյաններ (8 և 10 տարեկան) - 5000դ., 
Արևիկ և Գոհար Աբգարյաններ - 2000դ., 
Վանյուշա Մազմանյան (3,5 տարեկան) - 10.000դ., 
Հովհաննես Սարուխանյան, Սուսաննա, Անահիտ - 10.000դ., 
Մերի Մարտիրոսյան (12 տարեկան) - 10 ԱՄՆ դոլար, 
Լևոն և Անժելա - 10.000դ., Համբարձում Կարապետյան - 2500դ., 
Նարե և Մանե Մալխասյաններ - 10.000դ., 
Հասմիկ Կարապետյան (դպրոցական) - 2000դ., 
Ազատ քաղաքացի - 15.000դ.: 
Ալինա (աշակերտուհի) - 10 ԱՄՆ դոլար, 
Աննա, Գրիշա Տիգրանյան ամուսիններ - 10.000դ., 
Արմենուհի Արևշատյան - 5000դ., 
Վարսենիկ Ներսիսյան - 5000դ., 
Արմեն Բարսեղյան - 5500դ., 
Հասմիկ Խաչատրյան - 15.000դ., 
Լևոն Աթոյան - 5000դ., 
Արամայիս (7 տարեկան) - 5000դ., 
Վարդան (թիվ 25 դպրոց) - 15.000դ., 
Ֆերդինանդ Գյուլյան - 5000դ., 
Բադալիկ Համբարյան (դպրոցական, ք.Մարալիկ) - 5000դ., 
Լավրենտ Մկրտչյան (դպրոցական, ք.Մարալիկ) - 5000դ., 
Մարիամիկ Ղրջյան (1,5 տարեկան) - 3000դ., 
Նարինե և Կարինե (քույրեր) - 10.000դ., 
Անժելա Գաբրիելյան - 10 ԱՄՆ դոլար, 
Ուսանող Երևանից - 5000դ., 
Վլադիմիր Ծատուրյան (ուսանող) - 10.000դ., 
Մելիքսեթ - 5000դ., ազատ քաղաքացի - 50.000դ., 
Թորգոմ Աղանյան - 5000դ., 
Ազատ խոսքի ջատագով - 10.000դ., 
Հայկ Մուրադյան - 10.000դ., 
Իրինա, Մարիամ, Նաիրա - 10.000դ., 
Վարդան Հովհաննիսյան - 1000դ., 
Տիգրան (դպրոցական) - 5000դ.: 
Ռուբինա և Արամայիս (գ. Ախուրյան)-10.000դ., 
ՀԿ-ի կամավոր- 10.000դ., 
գյումրեցի 5 եղբայրներ- 5000դ., 
Նունե և Գեղամ (Երևանցի գործարարներ)- 100.000դ., 
Կատարսիս- 4000դ., 
Հայկ, Վոլոդյա, Սամվել (եղբայրներ, գ. Մարմաշեն)-10.000դ., 
Հարություն Կարապետյան (ՀՀ գիտության և առաջատար տեխնոլոգիաների ազգային 
հիմնադրամի նախագահ, Երևան)- 20.000դ., 
Կարեն Սուջյան (դպրոցական)- 1000դ., 
Լևոն, Հասմիկ, Գոհար Եղիկյաններ-20 ԱՄՆ դոլար+1000դ., 
Նաիրա Գալստյան-5000դ., 
Կառլեն Հարությունյան (10 տարեկան, Շվեդիա)- 5000դ., 
Կարինե Առաքելյան (թիվ 19 դպրոց)- 5000դ., 
Սիլվա Առաքելյան (1 ամսական)- 5000դ., 
Կարճիկյանների ընտանիք-5000դ., 
Սևակ-10.000դ., 
Նարեկ Հովհաննիսյան (թիվ 2 դպրոց)- 5000դ., 
Վահագն Հովհաննիսյան (թիվ 9 մանկապարտեզի սան)-5000դ., 
Արշակ Սարուխանյան (2 տարեկան)- 2000դ., 
Նաիրա Այվազյան (15 տարեկան)- 1000դ., 
Լյովիկ և Միլենա Եղիկյաններ-10.000դ., 
Սեյրան և Հովհաննես (եղբայրներ)- 2000դ., 
Սուրեն Պետրոսյան (թոշակառու)- 3000դ., 
Հասմիկ Գևորգյան (13 տարեկան)- 5000դ., 
Ստյոպա Գևորգյան (թոշակառու)- 5000դ., 
Լենա, Կարեն Ներսիսյաններ (տատ և թոռ)-2000դ., 
Երվանդ Մարտիրոսյան (2 տարեկան)- 5000դ., 
Մարիամ Գրիգորյան (10 տարեկան)-1000դ., 
Տիգրան Էյրամջյան (Երևան)- 5000դ., 
Սուսան Կյուրեղյան-15.000դ., 
Տիգրան Թադևոսյան (11 տարեկան)-100 ԱՄՆ դոլար, 
Էդգար-100 ԱՄՆ դոլար, 
Արտակ Մկրտչյան-20.000դ., 
Աննա Չախոյան- 30.000դ., 
Արտյոմ, Արմեն Պապիկյաններ (11 տարեկան)- 10.000դ., 
Հունան Կարապետյան (5 տարեկան)- 5000դ., 
Եվա Մարտիրոսյան (4 տարեկան)- 4000դ., 
Գևորգ  Գևորգյան (9 տարեկան, թիվ 2 դպրոց)- 2000դ., 
Անահիտ Չախմախչյան- 10.000դ., 
Վարդան Գրիգորյան- 10.000դ.: 

http://groups.google.com/group/verjin-huis
Ազատությունով լսեցի, որ մեկը նույնիսկ դեղձանիկ ա տարել վանդակում, ասել ա, որ կարող են վաճառել…
Որոշ նկարիչներ էլ իրենց նկարներն են տարել՝ որպես օգնություն ) առաջարկել են վաճառել…

----------


## Artgeo

*Բռնագանձել են ողջ հավաքվածը*
11:07 Yerevan | 7:07 GMT | Saturday 22 March

Մարտի 19-ին Երեւանի ժամանակով ժամը 10: 00-ին մեկնարկած «ԳԱԼԱ» հեռուստաընկերությանը ֆինանսապես աջակցելու դրամահավաք-մարաթոնի արդյունքում մարտի 21-ի ժամը 20: 00-ի դրությամբ հանգանակվել է 15 մլն 21 հազար 500 դրամ: Երեկ «ԳԱԼԱ»-ի սեփականատեր Վահան Խաչատրյանին են հանդիպել դատական ակտերի հարկադիր կատարման` ԴԱՀԿ-ի աշխատակիցները եւ բռնագանձել հանգանակված գումարը: Գումարի մնացած մասը, ըստ Վ. Խաչատրյանի հետ ձեռք բերված պայմանավորվածության` ԴԱՀԿ-ն կբռնագանձի երկուշաբթի` մարտի 24-ին: Իսկ եթե մինչ երկուշաբթի «ԳԱԼԱ»-ի հիմնադիր «ՉԱՊ» ՍՊԸ-ին չհաջողվի պետբյուջե փոխանցել մնացած` մոտ 11 մլն դրամ գումարը, ԴԱՀԿ-ն կբռնագանձի «ԳԱԼԱ»-ի հիմնադիր «ՉԱՊ» ՍՊԸ-ին պատկանող գույքը: Նշենք, որ մարաթոնի նպատակը 25 մլն 120 հազար 100 դրամ հանգանակելն է, այսինքն` այն գումարը, որը «նկարվել է» Հարկային պետական ծառայության կողմից:

----------


## Kuk

Էսօր թերթերից մեկում հանդիպեցի մի արտահայտության, դուրս շատ եկավ.
«Գալան փակող չի ծնվել, կասկածողների համար էլ մանկապարտեզ ենք բացել»:
 :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Երվանդ

Առաջարկում եմ այսօրվա ակումբի հանդիպման ընթացքում անցկացնել դրամահավաք,հավաքված գումարը երկուշաբթի առավոտյան կփոխանցվի «Գալա»-ի հաշվե համարին, անպայման անցկացնելու ենք, ով ինչքան կարող է թող օգնի, մենակ գրելով չի:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Գալայի բանկի հաշվեհամարն է պետք: Տեղեկություն ունեցողները թող ինձ ՊՄ ուղարկեն, պլզ :Blush:

----------


## Artgeo

*Դրամական հաշվի համար*
Վահան Խաչատրյան
«ՅՈՒՆԻԲԱՆԿ» ՓԲԸ, «ԳՅՈՒՄՐԻ» Մասնաճյուղ
հ/հ 2410 3101 2610

*Դոլարային հաշվի համար*
For transfers in USD
Intermediary Bank:
Deutsche Bank Trust Company Americas, New York
SWIFT: BKTR US 33
Beneficiary’s bank: 
UNIBANK, Armenia, SWIFT: UNIJ AM 22  
Acc: 0443 7920
“UNIBANK” CJSC GYUMRI BRANCH
Beneficiary: Khachatryan Vahan
Account: 2410 3111 2618

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ակումբի կողմից կատարվել է հանգանակություն "Գալա" հեռուստաընկերությանը` 22000 դրամ: 
Մանրամասները`

----------


## Արմէն

> Ակումբի կողմից կատարվել է հանգանակություն "Գալա" հեռուստաընկերությանը` 22000 դրամ: 
> Մանրամասները`


ափսոս ուշ մտա Ակումբ։ Ցավոք ԴԱՀԿ–ն այսօր էր այցելելու ԳԱԼԱ կամ մնացած գումարը բռնագանձելու, կամ էլ գույքը բռնագանձելու նպատակով։ Բանկային փոխանցումները 24 ժամից շուտ տեղ չեն հասնում։ Երեկ, երբ ԳԱԼԱ–ում էի, պարզվեց, որ նույնիսկ ուրբաթ օրվա այն դրամային փոխանցումները, որոնք արվել են Յունիբանկից բացի այլ բանկերից տեղ չեն հասել։ Ասեցին, հույս ունեն երկուշաբթի կստանան։ ԳԱԼԱ–ին հիմա միայն կանխիկ դրամով կարելի է օգնել, ու ոչ միայն նվիրատվություն, այլ նաև վարկ, պարտք, և այլ պարտավորությունների տեսքով։ Այսօր վերջին օրն է, առայժմ լուրեր չունեմ, բայց մեր իշխանության "խասյաթը" իմանալով, համարյա վստահ եմ որ ԴԱՀԿ–ն արդեն պետք է ԳԱԼԱ–ում լինի, փորձելով ինչքան հնարավոր է քիչ ժամանակ տալ հեռուստաընկերությանը մնացած գումարը ճարելու համար։ Ըստ Գյումրու տխրահռչակ քաղաքապետ, մի զույգ "աշխույժ, 30–անց երեխա տղաների" հայր Վ. ղուկասյանի "մի քիչ էլ թող նրանք /ԳԱԼԱ ու Ասպարեզ քաղմասները/ զգաստանան"։  Իսկ զգաստացնելու իրենց հայտնի ձևը դա հեռուստաընկերությունը եթերազրկելն ու փակելն է։

p.s. մոռացա նաև շնորհակալություն հայտնել նվիրատվության համար։ չնայած գումարը ուշ տեղ կհասնի, բայց հուսով եմ որ ազատ ու պատասխանատու խոսքի համար պայքարը կշարունակվի ու բոլոր նվիրատվությունները կօգնեն մեզ բոլորիս առաջ շարժվել  որպես արժանապատիվ ազգ,  և ինքնամաքրվել։

----------


## Արմէն

ԽՈՍՔԻ ԱԶԱՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԵՒ ԳԱԼԱ ՀԸ ՊԱՇՏՊԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՇՏԱԲԻ ՀԱՂՈՐԴԱԳՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ԵՒ ԿՈՉԸ

Մարտի 24-ի օրվա երկրորդ կեսին հաղորդագրությամբ եւ կոչով է հանդես եկել խոսքի ազատության եւ Գալա հեռուստաընկերության պաշտպանության շտաբը, որն ուղղել է ազատությունը գնահատող քաղաքացիներին:

"Հարգելի հայրենակիցներ, եւ Ազատ խոսքը գնահատող մարդիկ, շարունակում ենք դիմել Ձեր զորակցությանն ու աջակցությանը.

Եթե մինչեւ երկուշաբթի` մարտի 24-ը չկարողանանք հանգանակել եւս 6 մլն 846 հազար 200 դրամ, ԳԱԼԱ հեռուստաընկերության գույքը կառգրավվի եւ կդրվի էլեկտրոնային աճուրդի, որպեսզի ՀՀ Վարչական դատարանի վճիռը բռնագանձման մասին կատարվի:

Աջակցությունը կարող է լինել ինչպես նվիրատվության տեսքով, այնպես էլ ԳԱԼԱ ՀԸ հիմնադիր Վահան Խաչատրյանին տրվող դրամական պարտքի կամ վարկի տեսքով: Այդ ամենը պատշաճ իրավաբանական գրանցում կստանա:

Խոսքի ազատության եւ ԳԱԼԱ հեռուստաընկերության պաշտպանության շտաբը դիմում է բոլորի օգնությանը, խնդրում է հնարավոր բոլոր աջակցությունները: Մենք թույլ չենք տալու, որ Հայաստանում եթերազրկվի եւս մեկ հեռուստաընկերություն:

Դրամական ուղղակի նվիրատվություններ իրականացնելու համար հարկավոր կլինի այցելել ԳԱԼԱ Հեռուստաընկերության գրասենյակ Գյումրի, Վ.Սարգսյան փ., 4/1 հասցեով. Շարլ Ազնավուրի հրապարակ, արեւմտյան շենք, մուտքը բակի կողմից:

Բանկային փոխանցումների եւ պարտքով դրամական օժանդակության համար հարկավոր է զանգահարել հեռուստաընկերություն` հետեւյալ հեռախոսահամարներով. +374 312 31819, +374 312 31889, կամ զանգահարել ուղիղ ԳԱԼԱ Հեռուստաընկերության հիմնադիր Վահան Խաչատրյանին հետեւյալ բջջային հեռախոսահամարով. + 374 91 43 55 63: Փոխանցումներ կատարելուց անմիջապես հետո խնդրում ենք զանգել եւ տեղյակ պահել այդ մասին:

Դրամական հաշվի համար
Վահան Խաչատրյան
«ՅՈՒՆԻԲԱՆԿ» ՓԲԸ, «ԳՅՈՒՄՐԻ» Մասնաճյուղ
հ/հ 2410 3101 2610

Դոլարային հաշվի համար
For transfers in USD
Intermediary Bank:
Deutsche Bank Trust Company Americas, New York
SWIFT: BKTR US 33
Beneficiary's bank:
UNIBANK, Armenia, SWIFT: UNIJ AM 22
Acc: 0443 7920
"UNIBANK" CJSC GYUMRI BRANCH
Beneficiary: Khachatryan Vahan
Account: 2410 3111 2618

Խոսքի ազատության եւ ԳԱԼԱ Հեռուստաընկերության պաշտպանության շտաբի համակարգողներ Լեւոն Բարսեղյան, Վահան Թումասյան, Արթուր Ասլանյան":
15:41:29 - 24/03/2008

Ավելացվել է 17 րոպե անց
Եվ ամենավերջին հաղորդագրությունը.

ՎՃՌԱԿԱՆ ՕՐՎԱ ՇԱՐՈՒՆԱԿՎՈՂ ՄԱՐԱԹՈՆԸ

Խոսքի ազատության եւ Գյումրիի Գալա հեռուստաընկերության պաշտպանության շտաբի տարածած հաղորդագրության համաձայն, Գալա հեռուստաընկերության պաշտպանության համար կազմակերպված հանգանակության ընթացքում մարտի 24-ի մինչեւ օրվա երկրորդ կեսը արդեն հանգանակվել է 22 մլն 218 հազար, որից 15.021.500 դրամը ԴԱՀԿ-ն տարել է արդեն ուրբաթ երեկոյան: Ինչպես տեղեկացնում է խոսքի ազատության եւ Գալա հեռուստաընկերության պաշտպանության շտաբը, հանգանակությունը վերածվել է իսկական համահայկական մարաթոնի:

"Մարտի 23-ին Սուրբ Զատկի տոնին Մարդիկ շարունակում էին այցելել ԳԱԼԱ Հեռուստաընկերություն եւ իրենց հոգու պարտքը կատարում` իրենց դրամը հանգանակում Հեռուստաընկերության պաշտպանության գործին: Օրվա ընթացքում անձնական նվիրատվությունների տեսքով հանգանակվեց 628.800 դրամ` ամբողջը կանխիկ:

Մարտի 24-ի` երկուշաբթի առավոտնից վերսկսեց մարդկանց բուռն հոսքը հեռուստաընկերություն: Կիրակի եւ երկուշաբթի ստուդիա եկող մարդկանց մի մասն արդեն նախորդ օրերին իրենց հանգանակություններն արել էին, բայց լավ տեղեկացված լինելով իրավիճակին ու կամենալով մինչեւ վերջ հասցնել գործը, մասամբ ի հեճուկս մի քանի հատուկենտ չարամիտների, նորից էին գալիս ու նվիրաբերում իրենց դրամը:

Մարտի 24-ի ժամը 13-ի դրությամբ ԳԱԼԱ ՀԸ պաշտպանության գործին հանգնակվել է ընդամենը 22 մլն 218 հազար 650 դրամ, որից այդ պահին Յունիբանկի դրամային հաշվին կա 236.000 դրամ:  Մարտի 24-ի առավոտնից մինչեւ ժամը 13-ը արդեն հանգանակվել է 3.319.350 դրամ, որից 1մլն դրամ նվիրող զույգ երիտասարդները ներկայացան որպես Երեւանցի Ախպերություն:

Խոսքի ազատության եւ ԳԱԼԱ ՀԸ պաշտպանության Շտաբը հայտնում է, որ լրջագույն ահազանգեր ունենք առ այն, որ արտերկրից արված մի քանի հարյուր դրամական փոխանցումները տեղ չեն հասնում, կամ դեռ տեղ չեն հասնում: Մեր ձեռքի տակ ունենք փոխանցումների անդորրագրեր, որոնց հետքերով բանկեր այցելելիս, պատասխանում են, թե այդ գումարը դեռ չկա: Երեւանից մի քանի ահազանգեր ունենք, առ այն, որ մի քանի բանկերից արդեն ուրբաթ օրը փոխանցումներ կատարելիս, մերժել են ընդունել դրամը, ասելով, թե  այդ հաշվին չենք կարող վերցնել:

Փաստացի արտերկրից ունենք առայժմ ընդամենը 3 հանգանակություն`Մովսես Անդիկյան, ԱՄՆ-ից, 250 ԱՄՆ դոլար, Դիաննա Զաքարյան` Իսպանիա, 50.000 դրամ, Լաուրա Բալասանյան, ԱՄՆ-ից, 100 դոլար` «Գագիկ Թերզյանե գրասենյակի միջոցով", ասված է խոսքի ազատության եւ Գալա հեռուստաընկերության պաշտպանության շտաբի տարածած հաղորդագրության մեջ:
15:34:07 - 24/03/2008

----------


## Artgeo

*
Մարտի 25-ը Խոսքի ազատության պաշտպանության տոն է
դառնալու
*


*ԳԱԼԱ ՀԸ Պաշտպանության Համահայկական մարաթոնը ամենայն հավանականությամբ իր հաղթական ավարտին կհասնի մարտի 25-ին. արդեն հանգանակվել է 23 մլն 924 հազար դրամ, որից 23.421.500 դրամը ԴԱՀԿ-ն տարել է*

24 | 03 | 2008 | 23:50 | Հաղորդագրություն-30

 Մարտի 24-ին ամբողջ օրը բուռն կերպով շարունակվում էր ԳԱԼԱ Հեռուստաընկերության պաշտպանության դրամահավաք մարաթոնը, մարդիկ շարունակում էին մարաթոնի առաջին օրվա պես այցելել հեռուստաստուդիա եւ իրենց նվիրատվությունները կատարել ԳԱԼԱ ՀԸ հեռարձակման լիցենզիան փրկելու համար: Բոլորը միանգամայն հստակ գիտակցում էին, որ Հարկայինի նկարած եւ դատարանի արտանկարած ակտի գումարը բետբյուջե չվճարելու դեպքում Դատական ակտերի հարկադիր կատարման ծառայությունը կառգրավի հեռուստաընկերության ամբողջ գույքն ու այն կդնի էլեկտրոնային աճուրդի` մինչեւ վաճառվի ու դատարանի վճռով սահմանված գումարը գանձվի բյուջե: Իսկ այդ ընթացքում հեռուստաընկերությունը ուղղակի եթերազրկված կլիներ եւ գուցե` կսնանկանար: 



Սուրբ Զատկի տոնին մի հետաքրքիր միջադեպ էր տեղի ունեցել նվիրատուներից մեկի հետ: Մի վանաձորցի տիկին հասել էր Գյումրի իր նվիրատվությունը (5000 դրամ) կատարելու, եւ այդ մասին հեռուստաընկերության եթերում հայտարարելուց հետո ստուդիա զանգահարեցին Գյումրու հեռուստառադիոտեխնիկայի վաճառասրահներից մեկից եւ պատրաստակամություն հայտնեցին տիկնոջը նվիրել մեկ հեռուստացույց:



Մարտի 24-ին ԳԱԼԱ ՀԸ էին այցելելու ԴԱՀԿ աշխատակիցները եւ բռնագանձելու էին մնացած գումարը: Այդ իսկ պատճառով օրը հայտարարված էր վճռական: Ժամը 20:30-ի դրությամբ այդ օրվա ընթացքում հանգանակվել է մոտ 5 մլն դրամ: Ժամը 16-ին մոտ նրանք այցելեցին ստուդիա եւ մոտ ժամը 20-ին բռնագանձեցին 8 մլն 400 հազար դրամ: Այսպիսով ՉԱՊ ՍՊԸ-ից Պետբյուջեին վճարած գումարի հանրագումարը կազմեց 23 մլն 421 հազար 500 դրամ: Մնացած գումարի ետեւից նրանք համաձայնեցին գալ երեքշաբթի` մարտի 25-ին:

----------


## murmushka

ՀԱՂԹԵԼ ԵՆՔ, ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴ


Մարտի 25-ին Ժամը 17:15-ին  ԳԱԼԱ Հեռուստաընկերությունը, Խոսքի ազատության եւ ԳԱԼԱ ՀԸ պաշտպանուևթյան շտաբը Ազատությունը հարգող եւ գնահատող հանրության, մոտ 1 տասնյակ հազար հայորդիների եւ այլազգի բարեկամների շնորհիվ ետ մղեց Հարկային տեսչության 161 օր տեւած գրոհը մինչեւ ելման դիրքեր:



ԳԱԼԱ ՀԸ հիմնադիր «ՉԱՊ» ՍՊԸ-ն Համահայկական հանգանակության շնորհիվ կարողացավ ԴԱՀԿ-ին վճարել ՀՀ ԿԱ Հարկային պետական ծառայության նկարած եւ ՀՀ Վարչական դատարանի արտանկարած 26.899.986 դրամ (մոտ 90.000 Ամերիկյան դոլար) «պարտքը»:

----------


## Աբելյան

> ՀԱՂԹԵԼ ԵՆՔ, ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴ 
> Խոսքի ազատության եւ ԳԱԼԱ ՀԸ պաշտպանության շտաբը ավետում է, որ շնորհիվ ազատությունը գնահատող մարդկանց` հավաքվել է ԳԱԼԱ ՀԸ անհրաժեշտ փողը: Այդ առթիվ շտաբը տեղեկացնում է. "Մարտի 25-ին, ժամը 17:15-ին ԳԱԼԱ Հեռուստաընկերությունը, Խոսքի ազատության եւ ԳԱԼԱ ՀԸ պաշտպանության շտաբը ազատությունը հարգող եւ գնահատող հանրության, մոտ 1 տասնյակ հազար հայորդիների եւ այլազգի բարեկամների շնորհիվ հետ մղեց Հարկային տեսչության 161 օր տեւած գրոհը մինչեւ ելման դիրքեր: ԳԱԼԱ ՀԸ հիմնադիր ՉԱՊ ՍՊԸ-ն Համահայկական հանգանակության շնորհիվ կարողացավ ԴԱՀԿ-ին վճարել ՀՀ ԿԱ Հարկային պետական ծառայության նկարած եւ ՀՀ Վարչական դատարանի արտանկարած 26.899.986 դրամ (մոտ 90.000 Ամերիկյան դոլար) "պարտքը":


www.lragir.am

----------


## Sunny Stream

*Ուռռռռռռաաաա*  :Yahoo: 

ախր գիտի էլի էս ժողովուրդը կոնկրետ նպատակի համար հավաքվել ու խելքի գալ!!!!!!! 

_ժողովրդիս ցավը տանեմ_   :Smile: 

ուղղակի գործում է ավանդական կանոնը` մինչև դանակը ոսկորին չի հասնում, բան չենք անում... դե էս դեպքում արդեն չգիտեմ, թե ուր էր հասել դանակը... կամ դանակները...

շնորհավորում եմ ԳԱԼԱ-ին ու մեր ազգին  :Smile: 


... ու թող ոմանց բերանները բաց մնա!

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ակումբի կողմից կատարվել է հանգանակություն "Գալա" հեռուստաընկերությանը` 22000 դրամ: 
> Մանրամասները`


Ապրենք :Smile:

----------


## Արմէն

Դավիթը հաղթեց Գողիաթին  :Smile:  Սա ընդամենը մեծ հաղթարշավի սկիզբն է: 
Մանրամասները և Փառքի Ցուցակը` www.asparez.am էջում: 

Թեմայի վերնագիրն էլ արդեն կարելի է փոխել "<<ԳԱԼԱ>> Հայաստանի անկախ հեռուստաընկերություն", որովհետև նախ` ԳԱԼԱ-ին օգնելու շտապեցին բոլոր ազատ քաղաքացիները ԱՄԲՈՂԶ Հայաստանից /նույնիսկ նրանք ովքեր երբեք չէին լսել ԳԱԼԱ-ի մասին և դժվար թե մոտ ապագայում հնարավորություն ունենան ԳԱԼԱ-ի հաղորդումները դիտելու/ և նաև, դժբախտաբար, բացի <<ԳԱԼԱ>> -ից Հայաստանում այլ անկախ հեռուստաընկերություն գոյություն չունի: Առայժմ միայն ԳԱԼԱ-ն է ազատ, բայց պատասխանատու խոսքի կղզյակը մեր երկրում:

Մաեստրո Օհան Դուրյանը ինչպես միշտ իր բարձրունքի վրա էր /40,000 դրամ նվիրատվությամբ/, իսկ <<Ժառանգություն>> կուսակցության պատգամավորները ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցեցին, որ իրենք ժողովրդի ու արդարության կողքին են:

----------


## Artgeo

* ՀՀ Վերաքննիչ քաղաքացիական դատարանը մնաց ԳԱԼԱ ՀԸ եթերազրկման լեյթմոտիվի շրջանակներում,
*

14 | 04 | 2008 | 19:30 | Հաղորդագրություն-38 

Խոսքի ազատության եւ ԳԱԼԱ ՀԸ պաշտպանության շտաբի հաղորդագրությունը

*
Գյումրու հին հեռուստաաշտարակը ԳԱԼԱ ՀԸ անտենայից ազատելու վերաբերյալ Շիրակի մարզի Ընդհանուր իրավասության դատարանի վճիռը մնաց ուժի մեջ*

ՀՀ Վերաքննիչ քաղաքացիական դատարանը ապրիլի 14-ին ժամը 14-ին հրապարակեց Գյումրու հին հեռուստաաշտարակի վերաբերյալ Շիրակի մարզի Ընդհանուր իրավասության դատարանի դատավոր Արմեն Խաչատրյանի փետրվարի 29-ի վճռի վերաբերյալ ՉԱՊ ՍՊԸ վերաքննիչ բողոքի մասին իր որոշումը: Ինչպես եւ սպասվում էր, ՀՀ Վերաքննիչ քաղաքացիական դատարանը որոշեց մերժել ՉԱՊ ՍՊԸ ներկայացուցիչ, փաստաբան Կարեն Թումանյանի բողոքը եւ ՇՄ Ընդհանուր իրավասության դատարանի վճիռը թողնել անփոփոխ: Վճիռը ուժի մեջ է մտնում հրապարակման պահից եւ այն կարելի է բողոքարկել եռամսյա ժամկետում:

Ըստ էության այս որոշումը հերթական անգամ ապացուցում է, որ ՀՀ ավտորիտար ռեժիմը մի միլիմետր անգամ չի նահանջել ԳԱԼԱ Հեռուստաընկերությանը մինչեւ եթերազրկում հետապնդելու ռազմավարությունից: Ոչ ոք տարակույս չունի, որ վերաքննիչ դատարանը նույնպես կգտնի, թե հարկավոր է ազատել քաղաքապատկան եւ հասարակական նշանակություն ունեցող հեեռուստաաշտարակը ԳԱԼԱ ՀԸ հեռարձակող անտենայի տհաճ ծանրությունից:

 Փաստորեն Գյումրու իշխանությունները եւ դատական ատյանները արդեն 5,5 ամիս է անհնարին են դարձնում Գյումրի քաղաքի սեփականությունը հանդիսացող, ըստ կադաստրի վկայականի` հասարակական  նշանակություն ունեցող հեռուստաաշտարակի օրինական ծառայեցումը իր նպատակին: Գյումրու ավագանին, լիարժեքորեն տեղեկացված լինելով աշտարակի նկատմամբ առնվազն մեկ հեռուստաընկերության եւ ինտերնետային կապի մատակարարման առնվազն մեկ ընկերության առեւտրային հետաքրքրության մասին, հետեւողականորեն իր նիստերի քննարկմանը չի դնում աշտարակի վրա անտենա տեղադրելու սակագին որոշելու հարցը (1), չի որոշում այդ սակագինը (2) եւ չի հանձնարարում Գյումրու քաղաքապետարանին պայմանագրեր կնքել այդ ծառայությունից օգտվել կամեցող ընկերությունների հետ ու համալրել համայնքային բյուջեն այս ընկերությունների օրինական վճարներով  (3): Ստացվել է, որ բազմաթիվ կարիքներ, 3972 անօթեւան ընտանիք, մոտ 300 կմ քարուքանդ փողոց եւ մոտ 300 ավերակ բակեր ունեցող քաղաքի բյուջեն այս միջոցներով չի համալրվում միայն ԳԱԼԱ ՀԸ նկատմամբ ինչ-որ անսահման  չարության եւ անհեռանկար թշնամանքի պատճառով: 

Գյումրու քաղաքապետարանը ակնհայտ խտրական վերաբերմունք է ցուցաբերում հին հեռուստաաշտարակի նկատմամբ հետաքրքրություն ցուցաբերած երկու ընկերություններին. ԳԱԼԱ Հեռուստաընկերության անտենան հանել տալու համար, առանց որեւէ փոխզիջման, առանց հաշտության բարի կամքի, վերջինիս հիմնադիր ՍՊԸ-ին հալածում է մինչեւ դատական ատյաններ, իսկ Ինտերնետ կապ ապահովող ընկերությունից ոչ գումարներ է գանձում անտենաները աշտարակի վրա տեղադրած պահելու համար, ոչ էլ դիմում է այդ ընկերությանը կամ դատարան` այդ անտենաները աշտարակի վրայից հանելու պահանջով: Ինտերնետ կապ ապահովող այդ ընկերության անտենաները աշտարակի վրա գտնվում են գրեթե նույնքան ժամանակ, որքան ԳԱԼԱ ՀԸ հեռարձակող անտենան է այնտեղ գտնվում:

Վերջապես, Գյումրու քաղաքապետարանը` քաղաքապետարանի եւ ավագանու լխավորությամբ չի ուզում հանրությանը պատասխանել, թե ինչի համար է 55 մետրանոց քաղաքապատկան աշտարակը, եթե ոչ` անտենաներ ու համանման սարքավորումներ կրելու:             

Ապրիլի 14-ին լրացավ ԳԱԼԱ ՀԸ եւ Հայաստանի վարչական ռեժիմի առճակատման 6 ամիսը: Հիշեցնում ենք, որ կոնֆլիկտը սկիզբ էր առել 2007 թվի հոկտեմբերի 14-ին` այն կիրակի օրը, երբ ԳԱԼԱ ՀԸ-ն համարձակվել էր եթեր հեռարձակել ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լ.Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հրապարակային ելույթի 22 րոպեանոց տեսագրությունը, որ վերջինս ունեցել էր Մարիոտ-Արմենիա հյուրանոցում սեպտեմբերի 21-ին` իր տասնամյա քաղաքական լռությունից հետո: Այդ եւ հաջորդող 3 օրերին, ԳԱԼԱ ՀԸ ղեկավարները տեղ-տեղ սպառնալի հորդորներ, խնդրանքներ, պահանջներ են ստացել ՀՀ նախագահական պալատից, ԱԱԾ Շիրակի մարզի, Գյումրու հարկային տեսչության, Հեռուստատեսության եւ ռադիոյի ազգային հանձնաժողովի բարձրաստիճան պաշտոնյաներից: Չնայած անցած 6 ամիսներին հեռուստաընկերությունը աշխատեց ծանրագույն տնտեսական եւ հոեբանական պայմաններում, ԳԱԼԱ ՀԸ-ն չի փոխել ու չի փոխելու իր լրատվական քաղաքականությունը: Այն շարունակում է հայաստանյան մարզային հեռուստաարդյունաբերության պատմության մեջ չտեսնված բազմակարծություն ապահովել հանրության համար: ԱՆցածը նաեւ 6-ամիս Խոսքի ազատության շարունակվող հաղթարշավի կես տարի էր:     

Խոսքի ազատության եւ ԳԱԼԱ ՀԸ պաշտպանության շտաբը վերահաստատում է իր վճռականությունը` ԳԱԼԱ հեռուստաընկերության եւ քաղաքացիական հասարակության հետ միասին պայքարելու մեր բոլորի խոսքի, կարծիքի, տեսակետի, տեղեկություններ ստանալու եւ տարածելու ազատության համար: ԳԱԼԱ հեռուստաընկերությունը եթերազրկել չի հաջողվի: Մենք իսկապես նահանջի տեղ չունենք: Նահանջի ցանկությունը մեզ անծանոթ է եւ անմեկնելի: Հայտարարում ենք այնպես, ինչպես հայտարարել ենք 6 ամիս շարունակ գրեթե ամեն օր. -Այս բարձունքը չենք հանձնելու: 6 ամիս տեւող այս ամոթալի հարձակման եւ հանդուգն առճակատման բոլոր ուղղակի եւ անուղղակի հետեւանքների պատասխանատունները հայաստանյան ավտորիտար ռեժիմի պարագլուխներն են: Միամտություն չունենք կարծելու, թե սրանք դարձի են գալու մեր հորդորներից ու իրենց խայտառակություններից:

Արիություն ունենք պնդելու, որ ԳԱԼԱ ՀԸ հիմնադիրները, աշխատակազմը, Խոսքի ազատության եւ ԳԱԼԱ ՀԸ պաշտպանության շտաբի անդամները, համակիրները, հարկայինի նկարած պարտքը փակելուն իրենց լուման ու բարոյական ահռելի աջակցություն բերած բազմահազարանոց հանրությունը միացյալ անմնացորդ հավատում է բազմաց Կամքին եւ ոչ մի փշուր չի զիջելու նվաճած Ազատությունից:

Այս պատմության բոլոր մանրամասներ` հարակից փաստաթղթերով կարող եք գտնել www.asparez.am կայքում:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Արթուր ջան, Հանրապետական կուսակցության վառ ներկայացուցիչ, մարդասպան, փողոցային ամենավերջին խուլիգան, Գյումրիի քաղաքապետ Վարդանիկ Ղուկասյանը մտքին դրել է ԳԱԼԱ-ն փակել ու ամեն ինչ կանի դա անելու համար: Մինչև դրան աթոռից չզրկեն ու իր նման լկտի ազգականների հետ ցմահ բանտում չնստացնեն, ԳԱԼԱ-ն հանգիստ շունչ չի քաշի....

----------


## Artgeo

*՚ԳԱԼԱՙ ՀԵՌՈՒՍՏԱԸՆԿԵՐՈՒԹՅՈւՆԸ ԵԹԵՐԱԶՐԿԵՑԻՆ*

[19:35] 16 Ապրիլի, 2008

Այսօր ժամը 14£00-ի սահմաններում ԳԱԼԱ հեռուստաընկերություն ներկայացան ՀՀ ԱՆ ԴԱՀԿ ծառայության աշխատակիցները՝ ի կատար ածելու ՀՀ Վերաքննիչ քաղաքացիական դատարանի 14©04©2008թ-ի վճիռը, որը անփոփոխ էր թողել Շիրակի մարզի ընդհանուր իրավասության դատարանի փետրվարի 29-ի վճիռը, որով պարտադրվում է ՚ՉԱՊՙ ՍՊԸ-ին ազատել ՚ԳԱԼԱՙ հեռուստաընկերության հեռարձակող սարքավորումները Գյումրու քաղաքապետարանին պատկանող հեռուստաաշտարակի վրայից£

Ժամը 16£00-ից ՚ԳԱԼԱՙ հեռուստաընկերությունը զրկված է եթեր դուրս գալու հնարավորությունից£

՚ԳԱԼԱՙ հեռուստաընկերության ժամանակավոր եթերազրկումը Հայաստանում ստեղծված լարված ներքաղաքական իրավիճակի պայմաններում հղի է անկանխատեսելի զարգացումներով, մասնավորապես հանրապետության երկրորդ քաղաքում£

Ի հավելումն տեղեկացնենք, որ հեռուստաաշտարակի վրա գտնվող սարքավորումները կարող են ապամոնտաժել միայն համապատասխան որակավորում ունեցող մասնագետները£ Նման կարգի մասնագետներ ՚ԳԱԼԱՙ հեռուստաընկերությունը չունի, իսկ ԴԱՀԿ աշխատակիցները ներկայացել էին առանց այդ մասնագետների£

՚ԳԱԼԱՙ հեռուստաընկերության հիմնադիր Վահան Խաչատրյանը առաջարկեց հետաձգել ապամոնտաժման գործողությունները, մինչեւ համապատասխան մասնագետների այցելությունը, ինչին համաձայնություն չտվեցին ԴԱՀԿ ծառայության աշխատակիցները£

ԴԱՀԿ ծառայության աշխատակիցների նախաձեռնած ապամոնտաժման հետագա գործողությունների համար ՚ԳԱԼԱՙ հեռուստաընկերության հիմնադիր Վահան Խաչատրյանը որեւէ պատասխանատվություն չի կրում£

Այս մասին փաստաթղթային տեսքով իրազեկվել է ԴԱՀԿ ծառայության Շիրակի մարզային բաժնի պետի տեղակալ Գեղամ Մաթեւոսյանը£

ԴԱՀԿ ծառայության աշխատակիցների հապճեպ գործողությունները հիմք են տալիս ենթադրելու, որ ՚ԳԱԼԱՙ հեռուստաընկերության օր առաջ եթերազրկումը իշխանությունների համար օրակարգային թիվ մեկ խնդիր է մնում£

*՚ԳԱԼԱՙ հեռուստաընկերություն* 
A1plus.am

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> *՚ԳԱԼԱՙ ՀԵՌՈՒՍՏԱԸՆԿԵՐՈՒԹՅՈւՆԸ ԵԹԵՐԱԶՐԿԵՑԻՆ*


Եղավ էն ինչին սպասում էինք` արժանացավ "Ա1+" -ի բախտին:  :Sad: 
Ու դեռ լեզուները պտտվում է ինչ-որ բարեփոխումներ, երկխոսություններ, ես շատ գիտեմ ինչեր են ասում:  :Angry2:

----------


## Artgeo

*Գալա հեռուստաընկերությունն արդեն համացանցում է* 
www.galatv.am

----------

Askalaf (27.08.2010), Kuk (26.02.2009), Nareco (25.02.2009)

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> *Գալա հեռուստաընկերությունն արդեն համացանցում է* 
> www.galatv.am


Այսի՞նքն  :Think:

----------


## Artgeo

> Այսի՞նքն


Վեբ էջ են սարքել, էլ ի՞նչ այսինքն: Առաջ չկար:

----------


## Artgeo

*    Հեռուստամարաթոնից 1 տարի անց*

    2009թ. մարտի 19-ին լրանում է ի պաշտպանություն Գյումրիի «ԳԱԼԱ» հեռուստաընկերության անցկացված հեռուստամարաթոն-դրամահավաքի 1 տարին:

    Հարկային պետական ծառայության  «ԳԱԼԱ»-ի դեմ սանձազերծած արշավին դիմակայելու գործում հեռուստաընկերությանն աջակցեցին հազարավոր անհատներ եւ կազմակերպություններ:

    Տեղեկացնենք, որ 2009թ. փետրվարի 19-ից մեկնարկել է դրամահավաք-ակցիայի բոլոր մասնակիցների տրամադրած  գումարների հետ վերադարձման գործընթացը: Այն տեւելու է 1 ամիս, փետրվարի 19-ից մինչեւ մարտի 19-ը: Այդ ընթացքում դրամահավաք-ակցիայի բոլոր մասնակիցներին իրենց տրամադրած գումարները հետ ստանալու համար խնդրում ենք ներկայանալ «ԳԱԼԱ» հեռուստաընկերության գրասենյակ կամ հաղորդակցվել մեզ հետ նշված հեռախոսահամարների եւ էլեկտրոնային հասցեների միջոցով.

    (+374312) 3-18-19, 3-18-89
tvgala@yahoo.com
galatv@mail.com

----------


## murmushka



----------

Ուրվական (21.01.2010)

----------


## Norton

*Տնտեսական տեռոր «ԳԱԼԱ»- ի նկատմամբ*



> «Պետական, ուժային որոշ գերատեսչութունների անմիջական ճնշումների հետեւանքով «ԳԱԼԱ» Հ/Ը գովազդատու կազմակերպությունները սկսած փետրվարի կեսերից խուսափում են իրենց գովազդները տեղադրել հեռուստաընկերության եթերում»,-ասված է Գյումրիի «ԳԱԼԱ» հ/ը հիմնադիր Վահան Խաչատրյանը:
> 
> Ըստ նրա` Ի տարբերություն 2007թ.-ի նմանատիպ նախադեպի, երբ ավելի քան 30 գովազդատու կազմակերպություններ 3 օրվա ընթացքում միաժամանակ հանեցին իրենց գովազդները «ԳԱԼԱ»-ի եթերից, այս անգամ այդ գործընթացը կազմակերպվել է ավելի մանրակրկիտ կերպով:
> 
> 26 գովազդատու կազմակերպություններ «ԳԱԼԱ»-ի եթերից իրենց գովազդները հանել են վերջին 1 ամսվա ընթացքում, եւ այս պահին հեռուստաընկերությունն ունի ընդամենը 3 գովազդատու:
> 
> «Նրանք էլ պայմանագրի ժամկետն ավարտվելուց հետո կհանեն իրենց գովազդը մեր եթերից»,-«Ա1+»-ի հետ զրույցում ասաց «ԳԱԼԱ» հ/ը հիմնադիր Վահան Խաչատրյանը:
> 
> Նա չկարողացավ ասել, թե ինչի հետ է պայմանավորված գովազդատուների նկատմամբ ճնշումները, ինչի արդյունքում նրանք հանում են գովազդը «ԳԱԼԱ»-ի եթերից:
> ...

----------

Chuk (24.03.2010), Kuk (24.03.2010)

----------


## Norton

*10 ՕՐ ԱՆՎՃԱՐ ԵՎ ՄԵԿ ՇԻՇ ՕՂԻ*



> «ԳԱԼԱ»-ի ակցիան շարունակվում է
> 
> Հաշվի առնելով այն փաստը, որ «ԳԱԼԱ» ՀԸ եթերում գովազդի գների տասնապատիկ իջեցումը 2 օրվա ընթացքում որեւէ գովազդատուի չհրապուրեց, հեռուստաընկերությունը շարունակում է իր նախաձեռնությունների շարքը: Այս ակցիայի շրջանակներում առաջին գովազդատուն հեռուստաընկերության կողմից կստանա մրցանակ՝ 10 օր անվճար գովազդ եւ Мужское достоинство տեսակի 1 շիշ օղի:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ մարտի 23-ին ԳԱԼԱ-ն հանդես էր եկել հայտարարությամբ, որում ասվում էր.
> 
> Տեղեկացնում ենք, որ  պետական, ուժային որոշ գերատեսչութունների անմիջական ճնշումների հետեւանքով «ԳԱԼԱ» Հ/Ը գովազդատու կազմակերպությունները սկսած փետրվարի կեսերից խուսափում են իրենց գովազդները տեղադրել հեռուստաընկերության եթերում:
> 
> Ի տարբերություն 2007թ.-ի նմանատիպ նախադեպի, երբ ավելի քան 30 գովազդատու կազմակերպություններ 3 օրվա ընթացքում միաժամանակ հանեցին իրենց գովազդները «ԳԱԼԱ» Հ/Ը եթերից, այս անգամ այդ գործընթացը կազմակերպվել է ավելի մանրակրկիտ կերպով:
> ...

----------

Chuk (26.03.2010), Kuk (26.03.2010), Հայկօ (08.04.2010), Ձայնալար (26.03.2010)

----------


## Kuk

Мужское достоинство :LOL:  Մոռթում ա Գալան :Hands Up:

----------


## Norton

*Գյումրիում «Գալա»-ի «Մուժսկոյե դոստոինստվո» մրցանակը բաժին հասավ կին գովազդատուի*



> Գյումրիի «Գալա» հեռուստաընկերության կողմից սահմանված մրցանակը` «Մուժսկոյե դոստոինստվո» օղին բաժին է հասել կին գովազդատուի:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ օրերս «Գալա» հեռուստատեսությունը հայտարարություն էր տարածել, որում մասնավորապես նշել էր, որ իշխանությունների ճնշման տակ իրենց բոլոր գովազդատուները հրաժարվում են գովազդների պատվերներից, որի արդյունքում իրենց մոտ 26 գովազդատուից մնացել են երեքը: Այս կապակցությամբ «Գալա»-ն հայտարարել էր մրցույթ, ըստ որի իրենց դիմած առաջին գովազդատուն կստանա 10 օր անվճար գովազդ տեղադրելու իրավունք եւ «Մուժսկոյե դոստոինստվո» օղի:
> 
> Այդ առաջին գովազդատուն պարզվում է Գյումրիում ընդամենը 3 ամիս գործունեություն ծավալող «Նեֆերտիտի» ծաղկի եւ հարսանյաց սրահի ղեկավար Արուսյակ Ալեքսանյանն է: Նա նշել է, որ չվախենալով որեւէ կառույցի ճնշումից, որոշել է օգտվել հեռուստաընկերության ընձեռած հնարավորությունից եւ հույս ունի, որ «Մուժսկոյե դոստոինստվո»-ն հետագայում իրեն համարձակություն եւ տղամարդուն բնորոշ ուժ կտա բիզնեսում առաջ գնալու եւ նորանոր հաջողություններ ունենալու հարցում:

----------

Ariadna (29.03.2010), Chuk (29.03.2010), Ձայնալար (29.03.2010)

----------


## Norton

*Հարկայինն արգելանք է դրել ԳԱԼԱ-ի գույքի մի մասի վրա*



> «ԳԱԼԱ» հեռուստաընկերությունը կրկին հայտնվել է ՊԵԿ-ի և Գյումրու տարածքային հարկային տեսչության ուշադրության կենտրոնում: Ինչպես տեղեկացնում է ԳԱԼԱ հեռուստաընկերությունը, այսօր ժամը 13:00–ին հարկայինի աշխատակիցները հայտնվել են հեռուստաընկերությունում՝ կատարելու ՀՀ ԿԱ ՊԵԿ նախագահ Գ. Խաչատրյանի հանձնարարականը: Ըստ ՀՀ ԿԱ ՊԵԿ նախագահի հանձնարարագրի, «ՉԱՊ» ՍՊԸ-ին պատկանող գույքի, բանկերում գտնվող հաշվարկային հաշիվների վրա ընդհանուր՝ 822.2 հազ. դրամ չկատարված պարտավորությունների չափով արգելանք է դրվել, որով արգելվում է օգտագործել, տնօրինել արգելադրված գույքը:
> 
> Հեռուստաընկերության տարածած հաղորդագրությունում ասվում է. «Այս պատմությունն ունի ավելի քան 2 տարվա վաղեմություն, երբ 2007թ. նոյեմբերի 12-ին ՀՀ ԿԱ ՀՊԾ ՕՀ առաջին բաժինը կազմեց «ՉԱՊ» ՍՊԸ ստուգման եզրափակիչ ակտը, որով «ԳԱԼԱ» Հ/Ը հիմնադիր ՍՊԸ-ին վերագրվեց 25.665.100 դրամի հարկային պարտքեր՝ ներառյալ տույժուտուգանքը: «ԳԱԼԱ» Հ/Ը կազմակերպած համաժողովրդական դրամահավաք-մարաթոնի ընթացքում հավաքագրված միջոցներով «ՉԱՊ» ՍՊԸ-ն բավարարեց հարկային օպեր-լիազորների ախորժակը: Բացի այդ, ավելի քան 2 մլն. դրամ էլ ընկերությունը վճարեց հարկադիր կատարողներին և դատական ծախսերի համար: Սակայն պարզվեց, որ հարկայինի ձեռնարկած գործընթացն ունի իր շարունակությունը:
> 
> Հաջորդ տարի, արդեն 2008թ ՝ հիմք ընդունելով օպեր-լիազորների կազմած ակտը, «ՉԱՊ» ՍՊԸ-ից որպես շահույթի կանխավճար ՀՊԾ –ն պահանջեց ամսեկան 300 հազ.դրամ / 3.600.000 դրամ՝ տարվա կտրվածքով/: Ընկերության սեփականատերը հրաժարվել է վճարել այդ գումարը՝ որոշումը համարելով անհիմն, քանի որ «ԳԱԼԱ» Հ/Ը –ը 2008թ. աշխատել է վնասով և բնականաբար շահույթի մասին խոսք լինել չէր կարող: Հիշեցնենք, որ դա այն ժամանակաշրջանն էր, երբ «ԳԱԼԱ» Հ/Ը –ը ավելի քան 8 ամիս աշխատեց առանց գովազդի: Այնուամենայնիվ ՀՀ ԿԱ ՊԵԿ-ը «ԳԱԼԱ» Հ/Ը -ը պարտադրում է վճարել նախատեսված կանխավճարի տույժուտուգանքը:
> 
> Փաստորեն ստացվում է, որ շահույթ չունենալու դեպքում անգամ պարտավոր ես պետությանը տուգանք վճարել: «ԳԱԼԱ» Հ/Ը հիմնադիրը պահանջվող գումարը չի վճարելու, որովհետեև սկզբանե ընկերությանը վերագրված 25.665.100 դրամի հարկային պարտքը անհիմն էր, հետևաբար հիմքից զուրկ է նաև հեռուստաընկերությունից՝ որպես մեծ շահույթ ունեցող կազմակերպություն, ամսեկան 300 հազ.դրամ կանխավճար պահանջելը: Փաստորեն, ՀՀ ԿԱ ՀՊԾ արխիվից պեղելով այդ գործը, ծառայության իրավահաջորդները նպատակահարմար են գտել թարմացնել իրենց և իրենց նախորդների «բարի» հիշողությունները»:

----------

Chuk (08.04.2010)

----------


## Norton

*«ԳԱԼԱ»-ն իր 5-ամյակը տոնում է կրկին առանց գովազդի*




> Այսօր լրացավ «ԳԱԼԱ» հեռուստաընկերության գործունեության 5-ամյակը:
> 
> Հեռուստաընկերության տարածած հաղորդագրությունում նշվում է, որ կառույցի ամենակարևոր ձեռքբերումը եղավ այն, որ «ԳԱԼԱ»-ն՝ հեռուստադիտողի բազմահազարանոց բանակի հետ միասին ապացուցեց իր հանրային անձեռնմխելի սեփականություն լինելու փաստը: 
> «Զավեշտ է, բայց իրականություն. «ԳԱԼԱ» հեռուստաընկերությունն իր 5 ամյակը տոնում է կրկին առանց գովազդի: Հիշեցնենք, որ 2010թ.-ի փետրվարից սկսվեց «ԳԱԼԱ»-ի գովազդատուների դեմ կազմակերպված արշավի նոր փուլը և շուրջ 5 ամիս հեռուստաընկերությունը կրկին աշխատում է գովազդից զուրկ եթերացանկով»,- նշվում է հաղորդագրությունում:
> 
> Տեղեկանում ենք նաև, որ հուլիսի 12-ին շարունակվելու են «Գյումրու քաղաքապետարանն ընդդեմ «ԳԱԼԱ» հեռուստաընկերության», իսկ հուլիսի 16-ին՝ «ՊԵԿ-ն ընդդեմ «ԳԱԼԱ» հեռուստաընկերության» դատական գործընթացները:

----------

Chuk (01.07.2010)

----------


## Askalaf

Հիանալ կարելի է այս հեռուստաընկերության աշխատանքով։
ԱՊՐԵՔ։

----------


## Tig

*«Ժառանգությունը» պահանջում է վերջ տալ «ԳԱԼԱ»-ի դեմ հալածանքներին*
17:40 • 24.02.11

«Ժառանգություն» կուսակցությունն իր վրդովմունքն է հայտնում փետրվարի 17-ին Շիրակի մարզի ընդհանուր իրավասության դատարանի հրապարակած վճռի կապակցությամբ, որով, բավարարելով Գյումրիի քաղաքապետարանի հայցը, «ԳԱԼԱ» հեռուստաընկերության հիմնադիր «ՉԱՊ» ՍՊԸ-ին պարտավորեցվում է մեկամսյա ժամկետում ապամոնտաժել Գյումրի քաղաքի Վ.Սարգսյան 6/1 հասցեում գտնվող հեռուստաաշտարակի գագաթնային հատվածում տեղադրված հաղորդիչ ալեսփյուռն ու մալուխը: Այս մասին ասվում է «Ժառանգության» տարածած հաղորդագրությունում։

«Երեք տարի շարունակ դատական բոլոր ատյաններով անցած, վճռաբեկ դատարանի կողմից հօգուտ «ԳԱԼԱ»-ի բեկանված գործի քննության այս փուլում ընդունված հիշյալ վճիռը հերթական հարվածն է Հայաստանի Հանրապետության հեղինակությանը, ժողովրդավարությանն ու «ԳԱԼԱ»-ի բազմահազարանոց լսարանի` ազատ և անկողմնակալ տեղեկատվություն ստանալու իրավունքին:

Փաստորեն ՀՀ իշխանությունները`

• տարբեր ճանապարհներով խոչընդոտներ հարուցելու միջոցով չհասնելով «ԳԱԼԱ» հեռուստաընկերության եթերազրկմանը,

• չբավարարվելով առաջիկա 10 տարիներին «ԳԱԼԱ» հեռուստաընկերությանը եթերից զրկելու մասին իրենց կայացրած քաղաքական որոշումը 2010թ. դեկտեմբերի 23-ին ՀՌԱՀ-ի ձեռամբ կենսագործելուց,

• անհանգստացած անգամ այն հեռանկարից, որ այդ «մրցույթի» արդյունքներից անկախ «ԳԱԼԱ» հեռուստաընկերությունը նմանօրինակ եղանակով եթեր է հեռարձակվելու մինչև 2015 թվականը, ինչը լուրջ խոչընդոտ է օրերս ստորագրված կոալիցիոն հուշագրի արատավոր, հակաժողովրդավարական նպատակներին հասնելու ճանապարհին,

• այժմ էլ փորձում են Գյումրիի քաղաքապետի միջոցով շարունակել ազատ խոսքի ու ազատ հեռուստաընկերության դեմ իրենց անփառունակ պայքարը»,- ասվում է հաղորդագրությունում:

«Ժառանգությունը» նշում է նաև, որ փետրվարի 17-ին կուսակցության պատգամավորները, վարչության անդամները հանդիպել են Գյումրիի քաղաքապետ Վարդան Ղուկասյանի հետ, որը, ի պատասխան «Ժառանգության» ներկայացուցիչների հորդորների` ետ կանգնել անպատվաբեր քայլերից, հայտարարել է, թե «ԳԱԼԱ» հեռուստաընկերության դեմ գնալու է մինչև վերջ:

«Պահանջում ենք անհապաղ դադարեցնել ազատ խոսքի դեմ այս սանձարձակ գործողությունները` իշխանություններին կոչ անելով երկիրը հեղինակազրկող նման քայլերի փոխարեն ուղիներ փնտրել կապուղիների թիվն ավելացնելու համար, որպեսզի 2010թ. դեկտեմբերին հեռարձակման իրավունքից մերժված «Ա1+» և «ԳԱԼԱ» հեռուստաընկերությունները վերադառնան եթեր:

Մենք նաև մեր զորակցությունն ենք հայտնում Շիրակի մարզի ընդհանուր իրավասության դատարանի վճիռը վերաքննիչում բողոքարկել պատրաստվող «ԳԱԼԱ» հեռուստաընկերությանը և այդ դատական ատյանին կոչ ենք անում զերծ մնալ իշխանությունների թելադրած քաղաքական որոշումներն օրինականացնելուց»,- ասվում է «Ժառանգության» հայտարարությունում:

Tert.am

----------

